# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Northern SeaWolf [Άκουα Σπίριτ - Aqua Spirit, Ανδρέας ΙΙ, Άγιος Ανδρέας II]

## .voyager

Φυλλάδιο από τo Mr. Shoppy One ( :shock: ), πριν μεταδρομολογηθεί από Νεάπολη για Κύθηρα κι ύστερα πουληθεί στη Δανία, όταν ταξίδευε ακόμη ως ¶γιος Ανδρέας ΙΙ από Κεφαλλονιά για Ιθάκη κι Αστακό.

IMG_0030.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Στον Αστακό τις πρώτες ημέρες των δρομολογίων του. Ενα ελληνικό σκαρί που εξυπηρέτησε την τοπική γραμμή με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, άξιος συνεχιστής του θρυλικού ΘΙΑΚΙ.
AGIOS ANDREAS II.jpg

----------


## .voyager

a.molos, πώς βρέθηκες σε αυτά τα μέρη;  :Smile: 
Eδώ με την τελευταία του "φορεσιά" πριν φύγει.

Agios_Andreas-Astakos.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Απο τον 4ο του 1991 είμαι κάτοικος Αγρινίου, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για έναν που αγαπάει τα καράβια (Μεσολόγγι, Αμφιλοχία, Αστακός-Πλατυγιάλι έως Ηγουμενίτσα). Φυσικά σύντομα πετάγματα  για φωτογράφιση σε Αντιριο, Πάτρα έως Αιγιο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφες εικόνες από ένα όμορφο Ελληνικό σκαρί, που ευελπιστώ να συναντήσω του χρόνου στη Σουηδία!

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Να το συναντήσεις, φίλε, να δούμε φωτοφραφίες σου μόλις γυρίσεις  :Wink: 
Κι εγώ σκέφτομαι να ανηφορίσω κάποια στιγμή. Μακάρι.
Για την ώρα μάλλον Dover σε ένα μήνα, με αφορμή το ταξίδι στο Λονδίνο για Πρωτοχρονιά.

Επισυνάπτω ένα εισιτήριο από Σάμη για Αστακό με το πλοίο, πριν 5 χρόνια περίπου.

IMG_0026.jpg

----------


## trelaras

η εταιρια που το ειχε χρεοκοπησε...κ απο οτι διαβασα σε αλλο site υπαρχει λεει φημη για επαναπατρισμο του!ξερει κανει κατι περισσοτερο απο εμενα?

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα ήταν καταπληκτικά νέα εάν γυρνούσε κοντά μας! 
Δυστυχώς, δεν ευτύχησα να το δω πέρυσι στη Σουηδία ...




> η εταιρια που το ειχε χρεοκοπησε...κ απο οτι διαβασα σε αλλο site υπαρχει λεει φημη για επαναπατρισμο του!ξερει κανει κατι περισσοτερο απο εμενα?

----------


## trelaras

Συμφωνω απολυτα!!!κ μια καλη ιδεα...που δεν ξερω ποσο καλη θα ειναι...αλλα για τι δεν το αγοραζει το πλοιο ο στριντζις αφου ψαχνει για πλοιο οπως(λενε οι φημες)κ γραφτηκε εδω στο site...

----------


## Apostolos

To καραβάκι μας περιμένει στη Δανία! Αντε να το φέρουμε πίσω!

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχεις νεότερες πληροφορίες; Έφυγε από τη Σουηδία; 




> To καραβάκι μας περιμένει στη Δανία! Αντε να το φέρουμε πίσω!

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι παραμενει εκει παροπλισμένο... Ότι πρέπει ηλικιακά και για άγονες...

----------


## trelaras

> Όχι παραμενει εκει παροπλισμένο... Ότι πρέπει ηλικιακά και για άγονες...


κ μια καλη λυση να γυριζε στην γραμμη που εκανε πριν χρονια!!!αστακο-ιθακη-σαμη!:-)

----------


## ιθακη

να πουμε οτι ηταν και το μονο πλοιο του αστακου,μετα το θρυλικο ΘΙΑΚΙ που επιανε Βαθυ αντι για Πισω Αετο

εδω μια φωτο του απο το μονο ταξιδι που ειχα κανει,σε αναχωρηση του αποτον αστακο

Nikon 012.jpg

δεν ξερω ισως αμα ψαξω καπου να το εχω και στο βαθυ αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## trelaras

φιλε ιθακη ειχα ταξιδεψει το καλοκαιρι του 2003 με το πλοιο,αλλα δυστηχως οσο κ αν εψαξα στις φωτογραφιες μου δεν βρηκα κατι  :Sad: 
πολυ ωραια η φωτογραφια σου!οποια αλλη ανεβασεις ευπρόσδεκτη!!!:lol:





> να πουμε οτι ηταν και το μονο πλοιο του αστακου,μετα το θρυλικο ΘΙΑΚΙ που επιανε Βαθυ αντι για Πισω Αετο
> 
> εδω μια φωτο του απο το μονο ταξιδι που ειχα κανει,σε αναχωρηση του αποτον αστακο
> 
> Nikon 012.jpg
> 
> δεν ξερω ισως αμα ψαξω καπου να το εχω και στο βαθυ αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφη φωτογραφία ενός πολύ όμορφου, κατά τη γνώμη μου, βαποριού!

Ειλικρινά, ελπίζω να γυρίσει σύντομα κοντά μας ...

----------


## Rocinante

Δεμενο και μονο σε μια παγωμενη Σουηδικη ακτη....

ms1.JPG
Πολυ συναισθημα επεσε σημερις..... :Wink:

----------


## trelaras

> Δεμενο και μονο σε μια παγωμενη Σουηδικη ακτη....
> 
> ms1.JPG
> Πολυ συναισθημα επεσε σημερις.....


άντε πότε θα φύγει από εκεί? :Smile: βαρέθηκα να το βλέπω εκεί επάνω!!!

----------


## ιθακη

να κανω μια μικρη παρατηρηση στον τιτλο,το ελληνικο ονομα του πλοιου ηταν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ,και οχι σκετο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ

με το συμπαθιο παντα... :Wink:

----------


## Tsikalos

Νομίζω το είχα δει στη Νέαπολη το 2003.Είχα βρεθεί εκεπί γιατί δεν έβρισκα δωμάτιο στα Κύθηρα,
Μακάρι να ξανάρθει. Μια χαρά βαπόρι είναι και κάνει ακόμη και για ανανέωση πολλών στην άγονη ή και μη άγονη γιατί όχι

----------


## samurai

Το βαπόρι έχει βγει προς πώληση :Very Happy: . Μήπως να το ξαναφέρουμε στην Ελλάδα σε καμία άγονη?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατι τετοιο ειχε γινει και με το georgios νυν apollon hellas που πουληθηκε στην κορεα το 1994 και ξαναγοραστηκε το 1999 στην ελλαδα

----------


## trelaras

> Το βαπόρι έχει βγει προς πώληση. Μήπως να το ξαναφέρουμε στην Ελλάδα σε καμία άγονη?


που το βρήκες?θα μπορέσεις να μας βάλεις την διεύθυνση που το είδες?

----------


## samurai

Φυσικά : http://www.frankshipbrokers.com/Pass...ndFerries.html :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

Βάζω κ ένα 2 βιντεάκια από το youtube που το βρήκα τυχαία!είναι από την μακρινή Σουηδία!ας το θυμηθούμε το βαποράκι λίγο! :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxKmOMsJtyA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBNcU6ne72I

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Του παει η σουηδια του Αγιου Αντρεα!Βεβαια εξεπλαγην οταν ειδα οτι ενα τοσο μικρο βαπορι παιρνει βοηθεια απο ενα παρα πολυ μικρο ρυμουλκο,τηλεκατευθυνομενο?

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο trelaras ωραια ανακαλυψη.
Κουκλι ειναι το πλοιο.
Ευχαριστουμε.

BEN BRUCE και μενα με εξεπληξε αυτο το γεγονος με το ρυμουλκακι. Μηπως η χρηση του επιβαλεται στο λιμανι αυτο και απλως ψιλοβοηθησε γιατι δεν ειδα και τιποτα σοβαρα απονερα. Ισως να μας απαντησει καποιος που ξερει.
Εχουμε και ενα κοινο φιλο εκει κοντα Κωστα απ οτι θυμαμαι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μπραβο trelaras ωραια ανακαλυψη.
> Κουκλι ειναι το πλοιο.
> Ευχαριστουμε.
> 
> BEN BRUCE και μενα με εξεπληξε αυτο το γεγονος με το ρυμουλκακι. Μηπως η χρηση του επιβαλεται στο λιμανι αυτο και απλως ψιλοβοηθησε γιατι δεν ειδα και τιποτα σοβαρα απονερα. Ισως να μας απαντησει καποιος που ξερει.
> Εχουμε και ενα κοινο φιλο εκει κοντα Κωστα απ οτι θυμαμαι


Nαι μπραβο ο φιλος μας απο το μακρυνο Μαλμο!

----------


## Eng

Αν ειδατε εχει κανει πλαγιοδετιση σε ντοκο που ειναι ναυπηγειο. Προσεξτε τη πλωτη διπλα. Συμφωνα με τους Κανονισμους των ναυπηγειων οποιοδηποτε πλοιο κι αν προσεγγισει σε μολο Ναυπηγειου, η ευθυνη για την ασφαλή προσδεση ακι αποπλου, ειναι του ναυπηγειου. Δεν παεινα εχεις 100 μετρα ελευθερο ντοκο και 20 προπελακια? Θα ερθει - οχι ρυμουλκο - αλλα μια πιλοτινα και θα σε κατευθυνει. Εννοειται οτι στο βαπορι ειναι πιλοτος απο το Ναυπηγειο.
Αυτο λοιπον συνεβει και εδω.

----------


## Rocinante

> Αν ειδατε εχει κανει πλαγιοδετιση σε ντοκο που ειναι ναυπηγειο. Προσεξτε τη πλωτη διπλα. Συμφωνα με τους Κανονισμους των ναυπηγειων οποιοδηποτε πλοιο κι αν προσεγγισει σε μολο Ναυπηγειου, η ευθυνη για την ασφαλή προσδεση ακι αποπλου, ειναι του ναυπηγειου. Δεν παεινα εχεις 100 μετρα ελευθερο ντοκο και 20 προπελακια? Θα ερθει - οχι ρυμουλκο - αλλα μια πιλοτινα και θα σε κατευθυνει. Εννοειται οτι στο βαπορι ειναι πιλοτος απο το Ναυπηγειο.
> Αυτο λοιπον συνεβει και εδω.


 Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Eng αυτη την λεπτομερεια δεν την ειχα προσεξει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε το AGIOS ANDREAS στην γραμμη του αργωσαρωνικου το 2001.Ηταν μαζι με το Αγ. Νεκταριος Αιγινας η πρωτη μη μονοπωλιακη κινηση κοντρα στην τεραστια τοτε saronikos ferries


876598 (51).jpg

----------


## trelaras

> Για να δουμε το AGIOS ANDREAS στην γραμμη του αργωσαρωνικου το 2001.Ηταν μαζι με το Αγ. Νεκταριος Αιγινας η πρωτη μη μονοπωλιακη κινηση κοντρα στην τεραστια τοτε saronikos ferries
> 
> 
> 876598 (51).jpg


Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε BEN BRUCE! :Very Happy:

----------


## sg3

> Για να δουμε το AGIOS ANDREAS στην γραμμη του αργωσαρωνικου το 2001.Ηταν μαζι με το Αγ. Νεκταριος Αιγινας η πρωτη μη μονοπωλιακη κινηση κοντρα στην τεραστια τοτε saronikos ferries
> 
> 
> 876598 (51).jpg


 τελεια η φωτο σου μας πηγες 9 χρονια πισω!μηπως θυμασε τι δρομολογια εκανε τοτε?(μονο αιγινα)?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Noμιζω μονο Αιγινα εκανε και με πιο χαμηλο εισητιριο απο την saronikos ferries oπως εκανε και το Αγ. Νεκταριος

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ευχάριστα νέα για το πλοίο σύμφωνα με τον "Ε"! Το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από την ΝΕΛ για να αντικαταστήσει τον Κεντέρη 2 στα ενδοκυκλαδικά!

----------


## ιθακη

ολεεε....ειναι σιγουρο,ηή πιθαμη αγορα (και αν στ αληθεια πουληθηκε ποσο να ηταν το τιμημα του αραγε???)

----------


## Rocinante

Στην αρχη νομιζα οτι κανετε πλακα αλλα μολις τωρα ειδα οτι καποια στιγμη μεσα στο δηιμερο ο προορισμος στο Ais αλλαξε σε Γκετεμποργκ !!!!!!!!

----------


## trelaras

Ευχάριστα νέα για το βαποράκι!!!Οοοολεεεε!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο οχι μονο εφτασε στο Γκετεμποργκ αλλα ειναι και εκτος νερου ..... :Wink: 

ms1.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Μήπως παραείναι μικρο για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά???? Για την γραμμή που έκανε το Αρσινόη καλό είναι αλλα για την γραμμή του Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ .....με τίποτα...

----------


## ayfa74

Στο ίδιο έργο θεατές.......Για άλλη μία φορά η NEL LINES εκπλήσσει, αυξάνοντας το στόλο της, με νέο πλοίο. Αυτή τη φορά βέβαια μιλάμε για αγορά και μάλιστα αγορά πλοίου, που έχει κατασκευαστεί από ελληνικά χέρια και έχει ταξιδέψει στις ελληνικές θάλασσες. Πρόκειται για το Mr SHOPPY ONE, πρώην ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ, κατασκευής 2001, στα Ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη. Το πλοίο στην αρχή της καριέρας του, πραγματοποίησε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Αίγινα, Σάμη(Κεφαλονιά)-Νεάπολη και Κυθηρα-Νεάπολη. Το 2005 μετονομάζεται σε ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ και συνεχίζει να πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Νεάπολη-Κύθηρα μέχρι και το 2007. Εκείνη τη χρονιά πωλείται στη Σουηδία και μετονομάζεται σε Mr SHOPPY ONE. Από τότε μέχρι σήμερα το βρίσκουμε  να πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια, μεταξύ σκανδιναβικών λιμανιών. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το πλοίο θα μετονομαστεί σε AQUA SPIRIT και θα εμπλακεί κατα πάσα πιθανότητα στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια (elliniki aktoploia)

----------


## ιθακη

1)οπως ειπανε και στο ποστ 35 τις πισω σελιδας,με πηγη τον "Ε"



> Στο ίδιο έργο θεατές.......Για άλλη μία φορά η NEL LINES εκπλήσσει, αυξάνοντας το στόλο της, με νέο πλοίο. Αυτή τη φορά βέβαια μιλάμε για αγορά και μάλιστα αγορά πλοίου, που έχει κατασκευαστεί από ελληνικά χέρια και έχει ταξιδέψει στις ελληνικές θάλασσες. Πρόκειται για το Mr SHOPPY ONE, πρώην ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ, κατασκευής 2001, στα Ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη. Το πλοίο στην αρχή της καριέρας του, πραγματοποίησε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Αίγινα, *Σάμη(Κεφαλονιά)-Νεάπολη* και Κυθηρα-Νεάπολη. Το 2005 μετονομάζεται σε ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ και συνεχίζει να πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Νεάπολη-Κύθηρα μέχρι και το 2007. Εκείνη τη χρονιά πωλείται στη Σουηδία και μετονομάζεται σε Mr SHOPPY ONE. Από τότε μέχρι σήμερα το βρίσκουμε να πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια, μεταξύ σκανδιναβικών λιμανιών. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το πλοίο θα μετονομαστεί σε AQUA SPIRIT και θα εμπλακεί κατα πάσα πιθανότητα στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια (elliniki aktoploia)


και 2) αποδεικνυετε ποσο ποιο *ενημερωμενο* το *Νautilia.gr* σε συγκριση με ολα τα αλλα φορθμ,γιατι η γραμη του Ιονιου την οποια και υπηρετησε 2 χρονια ηταν *Σαμη(Κεφαλονιά)-Βαθυ(Ιθακης)-Αστακος* και οχι *Σάμη(Κεφαλονιά)-Νεάπολη*

----------


## Appia_1978

Για το όνομα τι λέτε; Ξέρω, γούστα είναι αυτά, αλλά το θεωρώ ακατάλληλο. Δε μας ξαναέρχετε καλύτερα στο Ιόνιο με το παλιό του όνομα, τι λες Γιώργο;  :Wink:

----------


## gpap2006

Κάτι μου λέει πως οι φίλοι Κυκλαδίτες καλόμαθαν στα 100μετρα τύπου JEWEL στα ενδοκυκλαδικά και ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ τους φαίνεται μικρός. Σε γραμμές που 9 μήνες το χρόνο ταξιδεύουν 50-80 επιβάτες και λίγα οχήματα γιατί να υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερα βαπόρια? Εφόσων έχει δρόμο τουλάχιστον 15.0-15.5 knots είναι μια χαρά για ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια.

----------


## ιθακη

> Για το όνομα τι λέτε; Ξέρω, γούστα είναι αυτά, αλλά το θεωρώ ακατάλληλο. Δε μας ξαναέρχετε καλύτερα στο Ιόνιο με το παλιό του όνομα, τι λες Γιώργο;


καλοδεχουμενο λεω Μαρκο....για μενα μακαρυ να ερθει παλι στα νερα μας....




> Κάτι μου λέει πως οι φίλοι Κυκλαδίτες καλόμαθαν στα 100μετρα τύπου JEWEL στα ενδοκυκλαδικά και ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ τους φαίνεται μικρός. Σε γραμμές που 9 μήνες το χρόνο ταξιδεύουν 50-80 επιβάτες και λίγα οχήματα γιατί να υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερα βαπόρια? Εφόσων έχει δρόμο τουλάχιστον 15.0-15.5 knots είναι μια χαρά για ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια.


στην δικια μας γραμμη επιανε 16-16.5 :Very Happy: 

ενω τωρα 11-12 ο αντικαταστατης του... :Confused:

----------


## f/b delfini

Τι γινεται?? Της ΝΕΛ της εχει κατσει το Ακουα??

----------


## Giovanaut

Στον Σουηδο, ηδη αναγραφεται το νεο του ονομα....!!!

----------


## ιθακη

το οποιο προσωπικα εμενα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου (το πιθανον,νεο του ονομα)....

----------


## Rocinante

Τεταρτη μερα σημερα στην δεξαμενη....

----------


## Leo

> το οποιο προσωπικα εμενα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου (το πιθανον,νεο του ονομα)....


Εσύ είσαι καλός, εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν και οι γραμμές του και σίγουρα δεν είναι ένα αριστούργημα ναυπηγικής... Κάτι σε λίγο πιο σουλουπωμένος ¶γιος Νεκτάριος Αίγινας είναι. Κατανοώ ότι μερικοί φίλοι το αγαπούν γιατί το έζησαν από κοντά στις γραμμές τους, αλλά αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Και αλοίμονο αν μπει στα ενδοκυκλαδικά...

----------


## ιθακη

καπτεν μαζι σου,δεν εχει τιποτα που να το κανει ξεχωριστο,απλα παταω στο οτι εχει δυο ομορφα-μικρα εσωτερικα σαλονακια,μια καλη ταρατσουλα,και πανω απ ολα οτι επερνε 350-370 επιβατες και 50-55 οχηματα στα  71 μετρα του (οχι και ασχημα νουερακια κατα την γνωμη μου)...και ειχε και καλη ταχυτητα γυρο στα 16 την μια και μοναδικη φορα που το ταξιδεψα....η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι κανει για πορθμειο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To νησσος καλυμνος ειναι ναυπηγημενο εξ αρχης ως πλοιο και οχι ως ανοιχτου τυπου.Σε μια φωτο του περιοδικου <Ε> λιγο πριν ολοκληρωθει η ναυπηγηση ειδα μια <κλειστη> παντοφλα με εναν <ατυχο> βολβο.Καμια σχεση βεβαια με Αγ Νεκταριο αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου κατωτερο απο Απολλων Ελλας, το οποιο πηγε και ηρθε κορεα κιολας.Μακαρι να ξαναρθει το βαπορακι εδω,απο εξω ειναι συμπαθεστατο, το ιδιο και απο μεσα.Απο οτι θυμαμαι εχει μηχανες cummins.

----------


## trelaras

Θα συμφωνήσω κ εγώ με το Γιώργο(Ιθάκη)παρότι ταξίδεψα κ εγώ 2 φορές κ έχω την καλύτερη άποψη για το καραβάκι!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Τεταρτη μερα σημερα στην δεξαμενη....


 Φίλε rocinante για ποιά δεξαμενή μιλάς:roll:.

----------


## Rocinante

> Φίλε rocinante για ποιά δεξαμενή μιλάς:roll:.


 Παντελη δυο σελιδες πριν στο μηνημα μου #39 ανοιξε την φωτο και θα δεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστώ. Φοράω και γιαλιά :Sad: .

----------


## Rocinante

Πριν απο λιγο το πλοιο αναχωρησε με αγνωστο προς το παρον προορισμο. Θα το παρακολουθησουμε...

----------


## speedrunner

Για δοκιμαστικό είχε βγει το πλοίο στο οποίο έπιασε την ταχύτητα των 16,4 knots

----------


## Giovanaut

Το πλήρωμα παραλαβής, αναχωρεί τις επόμενες μέρες για Σουηδία...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαι το όνομα αυτού AQUA SPIRIT; Φαντασία που την έχουν εκεί στη NEL...

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαίνετε φίλε μου απο την πείνα έχει στερέψει και η φαντασία :Sad: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σωστά,βρήκαν ένα βλακώδες πρώτο συνθετικό και το συνέχισαν τουλάχιστον στα μικρά καράβια απ'οτι φαίνεται ,με αποκορύφωμα εκείνη τη..."Μαρία του νερού"  και πάει λέγοντας!

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα στο Fakta ειδα πως ανανεωθηκε η σελιδα του πλοιου και ανακαλυψα δυο φωτογραφιες απο τον δεξαμενισμο που σας ειχα πει στις 4 Μαρτιου ΕΔΩ και ΕΔΩ.
Δεν ξερω αν υπηρχαν και παλαιοτερα αλλα ΕΔΩ , ΕΔΩ και ΕΔΩ βλεπουμε εικονες απο τα καταστρωματα απο το εσωτερικο, γεφυρα , γκαραζ και μηχανοστασιο.
Μπορω να πω πως εντυπωσιαστηκα ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως φίλε rocinante ωραίοι και εντυπωσιακοί χώροι. :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: Δεν περίμενα να είναι τόσο ωραίο μέσα!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Για να βλέπω παρακαλώ φωτογραφίες του Αqua spirit.
Να αλλαχτεί βεβαίως και το όνομα του πλοίου και η κατηγορία θέματος  :Smile: 
Για μένα από τις πιο ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις του 2011.
Πύραυλος ο μικρος δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα.....

----------


## Apostolos

Πιθανών λόγω των προβλημάτων του site να χάθηκε υλικό. Περιμένουμε ξανα φώτο απο το πλοίο αφού με την φορεσιά της ΝΕΛ δέν το έχουμε

----------


## artmios sintihakis

AQUA SPIRIT
Αναχωρόντας απο τον Αθηνιό...
PC070842.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Για να βλέπω παρακαλώ φωτογραφίες του Αqua spirit.
> Να αλλαχτεί βεβαίως και το όνομα του πλοίου και η κατηγορία θέματος 
> Για μένα από τις πιο ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις του 2011.
> Πύραυλος ο μικρος δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα.....


Μπλέ το ζητήσατε??? Ορίστε στο Λάυριο στις 12-07-12

IMG_1502 12.07.12.JPG

Επίσης........

*Aqua spirit με τα σινιάλα της Μr shoppy, ακόμα, κατά την άφιξή του στον ΝΜΔ στις 26-06-11

*DSCF4015 26.6 (2).JPG DSCF4015 26.6 (3).JPG DSCF4015 26.6 (5).JPG DSCF4015 26.6.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι ζητήσουν οι φίλοι.........υπάρχει.
Aqua Spirit την Ε1 του Πειραιά στις 12/02/2012.

AQUA SPIRIT 09 12-02-2012.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Aqua Spirit στην Φολέγανδρο!!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Τώρα που άνοιξε το φόρουμ, δε θα έπρεπε σιγά σιγά το πλοίο να μετακομίσει στα Ελληνικά; ;-)
Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα smilies δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο ...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ¶κουα Σπίριτ στο πανέμορφο νησί της Νάξου!
Για όλους εσάς!

DSCN4761.jpg
04/08/2012

----------


## jimmy_techsound

με δυσκολο καιρο ταξιδευουν τα μικρα aqua αυτην τι στιγμη
κουραγιο στα πληρωματα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Aqua Spirit  την 1-9-2012  οπως το αποθανατισε  ο φωτογραφικος φακος του Τηνιου καραβολατρη Λεανδρου
_DSCN6063 LEANDROS192012.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> _Το Aqua Spirit την 1-9-2012 οπως το αποθανατισε ο φωτογραφικος φακος του Τηνιου καραβολατρη Λεανδρου
> _DSCN6063 LEANDROS192012.jpg



 ευχαριστούμε τον Λέανδρο !!!

----------


## ithakos

Αναχώρηση από Πάρο Αυγουστος 2012
DSC_0880.JPG

----------


## Aquaman

Μαζι με το διαχρονικο Ιονις και την Αρτεμις,το θεωρο απο τα πιο ομορφα πλοια που εχουν φτιαχτει στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πανταχού παρόν Aqua Spirit σε μία αναχώρησή του απ' τη Σίκινο!
DSCN3849.jpg DSCN3857.jpg DSCN3859.jpg
Λιμάνι Αλοπρόνοιας - 14/07/2012

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον φίλο zozef στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου - Άνδρος.

aquaspirot.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Από μεθαύριο Πέμπτη 10/1 και μέχρι τις 13/2 τα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια θα μείνουν μ' ένα μόνο πλοίο (Aqua Jewel) το οποίο και θα κληθεί με έκτακτες τροποποιήσεις στο πρόγραμμά του να εξυπηρετήσει το σύμπλεγμα των νησιών! Ακόμη, θα έχουμε τη χαρά να δούμε από κοντά τον ηρωικό αυτό μπόμπιρα, μεταξύ 21/1 και 22/1 όταν και θα κάνει τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του στον Πειραιά! Καλώς να το δεχθούμε λοιπόν!
υ.γ: Το Aqua Jewel αν δεν κάνω λάθος, θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα προσεγγίσει στα λιμάνια της Σαντορίνης, της Ανάφης και της Θηρασίας!

DSCN4065.jpg
Σίκινος

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANDREAS II στον Ν.Μ.Δ. τον Φεβρουαριο του 2006

VAR (396).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και σαν AQUA SPIRIT στις 30-06-2011 στον ίδιο μόλο, όταν επέστρεψε. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

AQUA SPIRIT 01 30-06-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το AQUA SPIRIT είναι στον μόλο τις ΔΕΗ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aqua Spirit απο το πρωΐ είναι στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη. Καλό μπανάκι.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και εδω η αφιξη του στο μεγαλο λιμανι...με ολιγον απο εισοδο στη δεξαμενη...

----------


## ithakos

Πολυ Ωραία.. ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Πανταχού παρών.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Aqua Spirit  καταπλεει   στο λιμανι  της  Ναξου 11-8-2012 

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ 
_DSCN5046leandros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο απο τον φιλο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ και τον TSS APOLLON

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Aqua Spirit καταπλους στο λιμανι της   Ναξου 1-9-2012

  ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN6165LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Πάντα οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε μου είναι ξεχωριστές...σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλες σε όλα τα θέματα που βάζεις...

----------


## leo85

Το Aqua Sririt είναι με στον Πειραιά στην θέση του Μυτιλήνη.!!!!

----------


## Aquaman

> Το Aqua Sririt είναι με στον Πειραιά στην θέση του Μυτιλήνη.!!!!


Ε αμα δουμε κ το νεροπνευμα στην γραμμη Πειραιας-Χιος-λεσβος,θα τα χουμε δει ολα πλεον  :Razz:

----------


## Express Pigasos

14 γυρνάει στα δρομολόγια του ... Με πολλή αγαπη ενεκα ημέρας :ρ

----------


## SteliosK

Πριν λίγο στο traffic του Πειραιά 
DSC_0020.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους του μικρού

----------


## ιθακη

για που το έβαλε????

----------


## SteliosK

> για που το έβαλε????


Πήγε Λαύριο μέχρι να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του

----------


## polykas

Στην Τήνο....
P2160030.JPGP2160025.JPGP2160027.JPG

----------


## Aquaman

Καταφθανον στη Σαντορινη.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το AQUA SPIRIT στης 12-02-2012 στον Πειραιά.

AQUA SPIRIT  12-02-2012 02.gif.

----------


## Giannis G.

Το Aqua Spirit στην Τήνο
DSC07826.jpgDSC07828.jpgDSC07830.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Αγιος Ανδρεας ΙΙ   λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου τον Ιουλιο του 2001  οταν   εκανε δρομολογια στον Αργοσαρωνικο 

_Agios Andreas II 2001.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Ταξίδεψα σήμερα με το πλοίο από Τήνο για Σύρο, γενικά έμεινα ευχαριστιμένος. Καθαρό μέσα και προσεγμένο, απο κούνημα εμενα δεν με πείραξε. Υπήρχαν όμως και καποια αρνητικά:
1. Στην επιβίβαση μας οδηγηθήκαμε στο πλοιο από το πάνω γκαραζ και οχι απο την κανονικη είσοδο.
2. Το πλοίο αν και έπρεπε να είναι στο λιμάνι 09:10 ήρθε 09:30 και εκανε 10 ολοκληρα λεπτα να μαζεψει την αγκυρα με αποτελεσμα να βγει απο το λιμάνι στις 09:45. Όχι οτι με νοιάζουν αυτά αλλά για 10 λεπτά έχασα το Ιθάκη και αυτα τα 10 λεπτά ήταν το μάζεμα της άγκυρας.
Γενικά το ταξίδι μου άφησε καλή εντύπωση παντως  :Smile:

----------


## aprovatianos

P1030129.jpgP1030130.jpgP1030131.jpgP1030133.jpgTο ομορφο βαπορακι στο Γαυριο!! Πρωτη φορα το ειδα στο λιμανι μας και μου θυμισε αλλες εποχες....Για τους ιθακη,mastrokosta,maroulis nikos,thanos75 και τους ραφηνιωτες!!

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε aprovatianos το συγκεκριμένο είναι ένα συμπαθέστατο βαποράκι που αξίζει να το ταξιδέψει κανείς.
Ας το δούμε εδώ λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Νάξου στις 19 Μαρτίου 2013.

P3190048..jpg

----------


## aprovatianos

P1030136.jpgP1030139.jpgP1030140.jpgP1030141.jpgΓια τον giorgos....,capten4,pantelis2009,tss apollon,καρολο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να εισαι   καλα φιλε aprovatianos σ'ευχαριστω!!!_

----------


## aeghina

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τη γνώμη σας για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Σκέφτομαι με τη σύζυγό μου, η οποία είναι σε προχωρημένη εγκυμοσύνη και ζαλίζεται εύκολα με το μποτσάρισμα,να ταξιδέψουμε από το Λαύριο για την Τήνο. Να το προτιμήσουμε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ή όχι; Όταν ταξίδευε στα μέρη μας στην Αίγινα απ'ότι θυμάμαι ήταν μια χαρά. Αλλά άλλο Αιγινα και άλλο Τήνος. Επιπρόσθετα το εισιτήριο με αυτό το πλοίο είναι πολύ οικονομικό ( 19 Ευρώ).

----------


## jimmy_techsound

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τη γνώμη σας για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Σκέφτομαι με τη σύζυγό μου, η οποία είναι σε προχωρημένη εγκυμοσύνη και ζαλίζεται εύκολα με το μποτσάρισμα,να ταξιδέψουμε από το Λαύριο για την Τήνο. Να το προτιμήσουμε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ή όχι; Όταν ταξίδευε στα μέρη μας στην Αίγινα απ'ότι θυμάμαι ήταν μια χαρά. Αλλά άλλο Αιγινα και άλλο Τήνος. Επιπρόσθετα το εισιτήριο με αυτό το πλοίο είναι πολύ οικονομικό ( 19 Ευρώ).


κοιτα αν εχει καλο καιρο μεχρι 4 bf καλα,
 αλλα προσωπικη μου αποψη και λογο εγκυμοσυνης ειναι καλυτερα να το αποφυγετε
γιατι αν εχει παραπανω εκεινη την στιγμη που θα ταξιδεψετε θα εχει κουνημα σιγουρα......

----------


## giannis z.

γνωρίζει κάποιος ποίος είναι καπετάνιος αυτή την περίοδο στο άκουα σπίριτ;

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...enous-en-plo-/

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Το άρθρο αναφέρεται στο Aqua Maria & οχι στο Aqua Spirit. Ίσως οι διαχειρηστές να μπορέσουν να το μεταφέρουν.
Στο συμβάν τώρα, μπράβο στο πλήρωμα του Super Puma!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα βαποράκι που προσπαθεί πολύ κι απ' ότι φαίνεται τα καταφέρνει αρκετά καλά! Και ταχύτητα έχει και μαϊτζέβελο είναι αλλά και αρκετά συμπαθητικό!
DSCN0377.jpg
Άκουα Σπίριτ λοιπόν με φόντο την Αλοπρόνοια! (Σίκινος)

----------


## alonso

> γνωρίζει κάποιος ποίος είναι καπετάνιος αυτή την περίοδο στο άκουα σπίριτ;


Ο Καπτα Στελιος Γρηγοροπουλος.....Για πρωτη φορα πλοιαρχια...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Aqua Spirit αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Συρου 16-8-2013

_P8161568.jpgP8161575.jpgP8161582.jpg

----------


## aprovatianos

P1030142.jpgP1030143.jpg Ωραιες φωτο απο τον φιλο tss apollon!! Αυτες για σενα απο την Ανδρο!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> P1030142.jpgP1030143.jpg Ωραιες φωτο απο τον φιλο tss apollon!! Αυτες για σενα απο την Ανδρο!!


_Nα εισαι καλα φιλε aprovatianos ευχαριστω!!!
_

----------


## Enalia

Για τους φίλους αυτού του όμορφου μικρού πλοίου παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες, κυρίως από το εσωτερικό μιας και δεν έχουν ανέβει άλλες μέχρι στιγμής. 
Με την ευκαρία να πω ένα μπράβο σ' όλο το πλήρωμά του το φετινό καλοκαίρι που ακούραστα και δίχως προβλήματα εξυπηρέτησε όσο καλύτερα μπορούσε τις γραμμές που δρομολογήθηκε.

AS01.JPG AS02.JPG AS03.jpg AS04.jpg AS05.jpg

----------


## Enalia

AS06.JPG AS07.JPG AS08.JPG AS09.JPG AS10.JPG

----------


## Enalia

AS11.JPG AS12.JPG AS13.JPG AS14.JPG AS15.jpg

----------


## Enalia

Και για το τέλος λίγες από το καθαρό και τακτοποιημένο μηχ/σιό του.

AS16.jpg AS17.JPG AS18.JPG AS19.JPG AS20.jpg

----------


## despo

Πληρέστατο το φωτογραφικό σου υλικό, αφου αυτή τη φορά έφτασες και στο μηχανοστάσιο !

----------


## SteliosK

> Για τους φίλους αυτού του όμορφου μικρού πλοίου παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες, κυρίως από το εσωτερικό μιας και δεν έχουν ανέβει άλλες μέχρι στιγμής. 
> _Με την ευκαρία να πω ένα μπράβο σ' όλο το πλήρωμά του_ το φετινό καλοκαίρι που ακούραστα και δίχως προβλήματα εξυπηρέτησε όσο καλύτερα μπορούσε τις γραμμές που δρομολογήθηκε.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148388 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148389 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148390 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148391 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148392


Kαι ένα μπράβο σε σένα για το αφιέρωμα που έκανες!

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολύ ωραίο το αφιέρωμα από τον φίλο Enalia!! 
Όσοι το έχετε ταξιδέψει πιστεύεται ότι μπορεί να σταθεί σαν αντικαταστάτης του Aqua Maria στα Ψαρά ή στην Λήμνο τον χειμώνα; Παρά το μέγεθος του και τα δρομολόγια που κάνει έχει καλή ταχύτητα!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ηλία, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να σταθεί σε μία γραμμή τόσων ναυτικών μιλίων, καθώς πρώτα απ' όλα δεν έχει γκαράζ που μπορεί να δεχθεί φορτηγά, καθώς επίσης απ' όσο θυμάμαι δεν διαθέτει κατηγορία πλόων Β. Θα μου πεις, γιατί το Σάος ΙΙ πριν μερικά χρόνια που ταξίδευε στη γραμμή ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερο; Όχι, αλλά όσο να ναι άλλο 58,8 μέτρα πλοίο και άλλο 84. Τα μήκη που αναφέρω είναι μεταξύ καθέτων, καθώς αυτά υπολογίζονται στις θαλάσσιες συμπεριφορές κι όχι τα ολικά με τις μύτες και τις προεξοχές πάνω απ' την ίσαλο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Απο Κύμη ίσως;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο Κύμη ίσως;


K από εκεί δεν αλλάζει κάτι εκτός από την σπόσταση.

----------


## DeepBlue

Σαντορίνη 01-09-2013.spirit (2).jpgspirit (4).jpg

----------


## ithakos

Προσωπικά είναι από τα βαπόρια που μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν πάρα πολλές γραμμές στην ελλάδα.....ιδανικό,ευρύχωρο καλοτάξιδο και οικονομικό πλοίο....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Αqua Spirit  στο λιμανι της Τηνου 18-10-2013

_HPIM9835.JPG
_Φωτογραφια_ *Christina*

----------


## Ilias 92

Μιας και μιλάμε σε άλλο θέμα για την γραμμή Μεθάνων, Πόρου, Ύδρας, Σπετσών κτλ νομίζω είναι ιδανικό πλοίο για αυτήν την γραμμή, αλλά και για όλο τον Σαρωνικό.
Ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιας και μιλάμε σε άλλο θέμα για την γραμμή Μεθάνων, Πόρου, Ύδρας, Σπετσών κτλ νομίζω είναι ιδανικό πλοίο για αυτήν την γραμμή, αλλά και για όλο τον Σαρωνικό.
> Ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτογραφία.


Ακούστηκε ότι θα κόψουν τα Μέθανα αλλά βλέπω προς το παρόν τα έχουν στα δρομολόγια.
Το καραβάκι σαν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ είχε δουλέψει κάποτε Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ψαχνοντας κατι για την Θηρασια επεσα στο πλοιο Aqua Spirit βρισκοντας αυτο το ωραιο βιντεο που δεν εχει ξανανεβει (νομιζω).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5kS-qILzuY

----------


## aprovatianos

Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο απο τον φιλο και καραβολατρη Ορφεα!!

----------


## giannis z.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxMDgyxlgN8

----------


## Enalia

Το παραπάνω βίντεο έπαιζε εχθές σε δελτίο ειδήσεων με θέμα "Η αξιοσύνη των ελλήνων ναυτικών" με έκδηλο τον εντυπωσιασμό των δημοσιογράφων. 
Μπράβο στον Καπετάνιο Καπτά-Στέλιο Γρηγορόπουλο, στον Ύπαρχο Καπτά-Νίκο Μπαλόπητο (άξιος γιος του άλλου μέγα Καπτά-Μάνθου Μπαλόπητου) και σε όλο το πλήρωμα του Αqua Spirit που εξυπηρετεί ακούραστα την άγονη, πιάνοντας με τέτοιες συνθήκες σε ακατάλληλους ντόκους που λέγονται δήθεν λιμάνια, για να μεταφέρουν έστω κι ΕΝΑΝ επιβάτη (στην κυριολεξία).

----------


## Takerman

''Έφαγαν'' το τέλος που έδειχνε ότι όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια γινόταν για έναν επιβάτη.

----------


## karavofanatikos

To βίντεο δείχνει ωμά τη δυσκολία της άγονης γραμμής τους χειμερινούς μήνες! Για να επιβιώσει κανείς σε αυτά τα μέρη χρειάζεται ανθρωπιά, αλληλεγγύη και θυσία. O καβοδέτης Δημήτρης Διβόλης στην προσπάθειά του να αρπάξει το ιπτάμενο δέμα γλιστράει και πέφτει στο ντόκο! Αν εκείνη την ώρα ερχόταν ένα κύμα και τον παρέσερνε τι θα γινόταν; Ποιος νοιάζεται όμως για περίπου 280 ψυχές;

Πάρα πολλά μπράβο στα ηρωικά πληρώματα που αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιες συνθήκες καθημερινά, άσχετα αν φτάνουν στα μάτια μας ελάχιστες φορές! 

DSCN0374.jpg DSCN0375.jpg DSCN0382.jpg DSCN0389.jpg

Ας δούμε και μερικές φωτογραφίες απ' το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε με την άφιξη του Άκουα Σπίριτ στη Σίκινο. Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους Σικινιώτες!

----------


## ιθακη

Μήπως τώρα που η γραμμή της πρωτευούσης της Αχαΐας, έχει "πρόβλημα", να σκεφτόταν η ΝΕΛ να το ξαναβάλει στην παλιά του γραμμή από τα "περίχωρα" της Αιτωλοακαρνανίας?????

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, ονειρεύεσαι;  :Very Happy:  Πού ζεις; Είναι τόσο ευέλικτοι και οραματικοί; Δεν το πιστεύω  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

> Γιώργο, ονειρεύεσαι;  Πού ζεις; Είναι τόσο ευέλικτοι και οραματικοί; Δεν το πιστεύω


Κι εσύ γιατί με ξυπνάς, για να πάω σχολείο?????? Άσε με να ονειρεύομαι κι εγώ ο έρμος..... Βέβαια καμία σχέση το καράβι τότε με τώρα, τότε είχε δύ όμορφα σαλονάκια με καναπέδες (στο πρύμιο τουλάχιστον που θυμάμαι, μια φορά μόνο το ταξίδεψα) ενώ τώρα αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει έναν ενιαίο χώρο με αεροπορικές.....

----------


## Takerman

Από την θητεία του στην Σουηδία.

mr shoppy3.jpgmr shoppy2.jpg

Με το νέο του όνομα ετοιμαζόταν για Ελλάδα.
aqua spirit.jpg

Photos: Lennart Falleth

----------


## karavofanatikos

To πλοίο θα βρεθεί εκτός δρομολογίων από αύριο και μέχρι τις 27/2 λόγω ετήσιας συντήρησης.

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1420

----------


## gpap2006

Χωρίς αντικαταστάτη λογικά...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' ότι παρατηρώ ξεκίνησε την ακινησία του στο Λαύριο κι όχι σε κάποια περιοχή στα πέριξ του Πειραιά. Πάντως, απ' τις 17 έως τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## avvachrist

> Πάντως, απ' τις 17 έως τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.


Υπάρχει αίτηση για δεξαμενισμό τις συγκεκριμένες ημερομηνίες μόνο που ο Ο.Λ.Π. την ακύρωσε λόγω μη εκπλήρωσης οφειλών προς τον οργανισμό. Οπότε τώρα τι γίνεται; Δεξαμενισμός γιοκ ή στροφή σε άλλες δεξαμενές;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άτυχη στιγμή χθες για το πλοίο, καθώς λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών προσέκρουσε ελαφρά στο λιμάνι της Κέας.

----------


## kalypso

Αδυναμια του πλοιου τις πρωτες πρωινές ώρες να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι της Σίκινου καθώς κρίθηκε επισφαλής από τον πλοίαρχο η προσέγγιση του λογω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών
πηγη: www.tinostoday.gr/2014/04/aquaspirit.html#more

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* Agua Spirit  * _  στην Τηνο   6-4-2014

_DSCN9297ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Ο πιτσιρικος της ΝΕΛ σε ανοιξιατικη αναχωρηση απο Θηρα για Αναφη φετος.

----------


## Enalia

Ωραία φωτο, Aquaman! Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

Ευχαριστώ Enalia..!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Το επισκέυτηκα και αυτό στις 27-3-2014041.jpg041.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

και συνεχίζω

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Και από το εσωτερικό ....οι επικουροι φίλοι μου Μάκης Καπάτος και Μερτζάνης Δημήτρης

----------


## kythnos

Αυτό το καράβι και το πλήρωμα του αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια για το πολύτιμο έργο που προσφέρουν με υψηλής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες παρόλο που οργώνουν όλο το Αιγαίο με κάθε καιρό με ένα μικρό πλοίο...ωραίες και οι φωτογραφίες του φίλου...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Χθεσινή άφιξη του Aqua Spirit στον Καραβοστάστη Φολεγάνδρου!

DSCN2909.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Αgua Spirit  παρεα με το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π στο λιμανι της Τηνου  14-3-2014

_DSCN8701LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AQUA SPIRIT στις 30-06-2011 δηλ. 4 μέρες αφού ήρθε Ελλάδα, με τα σινιάλα της Mr. Shoppy ακόμη στο μόλο της Δραπετσώνας. 

AQUA SPIRIT 05 30-06-2011.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την δεξιά του προπέλα έχασε χθες το βράδυ το βαποράκι λίγο πριν φτάσει στο Λαύριο. Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει εκτός δρομολογίων για τουλάχιστον 3 ημέρες κι απ' ότι φαίνεται θα χρειαστεί δεξαμενή για την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς.

----------


## despo

> Την δεξιά του προπέλα έχασε χθες το βράδυ το βαποράκι λίγο πριν φτάσει στο Λαύριο. Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει εκτός δρομολογίων για τουλάχιστον 3 ημέρες κι απ' ότι φαίνεται θα χρειαστεί δεξαμενή για την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς.


Ο,τι χειρότερο για τέτοιες μέρες που ολα τα πλοία έχουν αρκετή κίνηση. Τουλάχιστον πέρυσι είχαν εναλλακτική λύση με το Ακουαμαρία, αλλά φέτος βρίσκεται σε συνεχή αργία :Single Eye:

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Την δεξιά του προπέλα έχασε χθες το βράδυ το βαποράκι λίγο πριν φτάσει στο Λαύριο. Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει εκτός δρομολογίων για τουλάχιστον 3 ημέρες κι απ' ότι φαίνεται θα χρειαστεί δεξαμενή για την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς.


Mα πώς χάσαν την προπέλα δεν είχε βιδωθεί καλα ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mα πώς χάσαν την προπέλα δεν είχε βιδωθεί καλα ?


Σπάνιο αλλά συμβαίνει κ αυτό!

----------


## speedrunner

> Την δεξιά του προπέλα έχασε χθες το βράδυ το βαποράκι λίγο πριν φτάσει στο Λαύριο. Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει εκτός δρομολογίων για τουλάχιστον 3 ημέρες κι απ' ότι φαίνεται θα χρειαστεί δεξαμενή για την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς.


όχι και χθες το βράδυ.... το πλοίο έχει χάσει την προπέλα του απο την Τρίτη το μεσημέρι μετά την αναχώρησή του απο την Σίκινο, όπου μέχρι και χθες το βράδυ ταξίδευε με μία μηχανή και με κλειστό το AIS φυσικά με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών!!!!!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Mια προπέλα καινούργια πόσο μπορέι να κοστίζει??Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πιο ακριβή και από το βαπόρι ??Η μήπως θα γίνει ερευνα εντοπισμού στο βυθό στο σημείο που χάθηκε η παλιά ??

----------


## noulos

> Mια προπέλα καινούργια πόσο μπορέι να κοστίζει??Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πιο ακριβή και από το βαπόρι ??Η μήπως θα γίνει ερευνα εντοπισμού στο βυθό στο σημείο που χάθηκε η παλιά ??


Ακριβή είναι αλλά όχι και τόσο. Σαν ένα πολύ ακριβό ανταλλακτικό (θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω και ενα ενδεικτικό κόστος αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό).

----------


## Psarianos

> όχι και χθες το βράδυ.... το πλοίο έχει χάσει την προπέλα του απο την Τρίτη το μεσημέρι μετά την αναχώρησή του απο την Σίκινο, όπου μέχρι και χθες το βράδυ ταξίδευε με μία μηχανή και με κλειστό το AIS φυσικά με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών!!!!!


Οι λιμενικές αρχές γιατί υπάρχουν; Εκτός ότι απαγορεύεται να κλείνει το AIS σε επιβατηγό πλοίο,οι καθυστερήσεις που παρουσίαζε στα δρομολόγια,δέν απασχόλησαν τους λιμενικούς που βάζουν την υπογραφή τους σε κάθε λιμάνι που πιάνει το πλοίο για να λαμβάνει την επιδότηση της άγονης γραμμής; Δέν υπάρχουν λόγια πιά να περιγράψεις ή να εκφράσεις την οργή σου γιαυτά που συμβαίνουν στις θαλασσές μας :Mask:

----------


## Giannis G.

> Τουλάχιστον πέρυσι είχαν εναλλακτική λύση με το Ακουαμαρία, αλλά φέτος βρίσκεται σε συνεχή αργία


Ε ας βάλουν τον Θεόφιλο χαχαχα  :Sour:  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το βαποράκι απ' τις 11 έως τις 13 Αυγούστου θα βρεθεί στη μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς στην δεξιά του προπέλα!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το βαποράκι απ' τις 11 έως τις 13 Αυγούστου θα βρεθεί στη μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς στην δεξιά του προπέλα!


Είναι ήδη αρκετή ώρα και γυροφέρνει στη ράδα του Πειραιά. Η τα ρυμουλκά θα περιμένει ή να ετοιμάσουν τη δεξαμενή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Επειδή υπήρχε αρκετή κίνηση στη δίαυλο, μάλλον περίμενε να κατέβει η δεξαμενή. 
Πάντως στις 08.30 π.μ. είχε ευθυγραμμιστεί με τη δεξαμενή, εδώ φωτογραφημένο από τα Παλούκια, εκεί που αράζουν τα ferry boat που δεν έχουν δρομολόγια. Καλύτερη δεν γινόταν λόγο απόστασης και ήλιου.

AQUA SPIRIT 21 11-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AQUA SPIRIT σήμερα το πρωί φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα, στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος που βρίσκεται.

AQUA SPIRIT 24 13-08-2014.jpg

----------


## yiannissin

τελικά θα βγει-βγήκε σήμερα...?
ισχύει το χρονοδιάγραμμα της ΝΕΛ ?

----------


## pantelis2009

To  AQUA SPIRIT έπεσε από τη δεξαμενή του Περάματος και αυτή την ώρα με 14 knots είναι ανοικτά από την Αίγινα προς Λαύριο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## avvachrist

Πάντως δεν βλέπω να πιάνει τις παλιές του ταχύτητες. Πάει το "έφαγε" και αυτό το βαποράκι η ΝΕΛ...

----------


## yiannissin

Ταξίδεψα μαζί του πρώτο δρομολόγιο, αμέσως μετά τη δεξαμενή...εσωτερικά άψογο,
γκαράζ που γυάλιζε και γενικά πεντακάθαρο σε καταστρώματα (με καθαρισμένες σκουριές και βαμμένο από το πλήρωμα προφανώς) και εσωτερικό χώρο αξιοπρεπέστατο γιά τα δεδομένα του("χώρο" στον ενικό...δεν έχει και πολλούς  :Tears Of Joy:  ).
Γενικά είδα τάξη(στα κλεφτά  :Worked Till 5am:  ) και στους μη προσβάσιμους γιά τον επιβάτη χώρους.
Ρεμέτζα γρήγορα και πλήρωμα άψογο!
Οσο γιά την ταχύτητά του,που όντως είναι πεσμένη, ίσως και να μην φταίει η κατάσταση του πλοίου...(ελπίζω τουλάχιστον).

----------


## Blitz-X

Κατάπλους και μανούβρα στην Ερμούπολη, προχτές το απόγευμα:

SDC10188.jpgSDC10190.jpgSDC10191.jpgSDC10192.jpg

...

----------


## Blitz-X

...

SDC10193.jpgSDC10194.jpgSDC10195.jpgSDC10197.jpg

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## DeepBlue

Έξω από την Οία την περασμένη Κυριακή.                                                                     P1030013.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Κατάπλους στη Σαντορίνη ένα πρωινό με φόντο το Ασπρονήσι..
aqua spirit.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To καραβάκι σήμερα το πρωί λίγο πριν από τον απόπλου, πίσω ο παραδοσιακός οικισμός της Άνω Σύρας! Εμφανή τα σημάδια, ότι το πλοίο θέλει εξωτερικά στα χρώματα συντήρηση. 

DSCN2116.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

> To καραβάκι σήμερα το πρωί λίγο πριν από τον απόπλου, πίσω ο παραδοσιακός οικισμός της Άνω Σύρας! Εμφανή τα σημάδια, ότι το πλοίο θέλει εξωτερικά στα χρώματα συντήρηση. 
> 
> DSCN2116.jpg


...και από ταχύτητα ειναι πεσμένο τελευταια...!!...πανε τα 16αρια...

----------


## Amorgos66

...απόψε λόγω θαλασσας τα εχει βρει σκούρα...!!...φευγοντας απο Κατάπολα δεν μπόρεσε να πιάσει Κουφονησια,Ηρακλεια παρα μονο Σχοινουσα!
Στα μεσα της διαδρομής προς Ναξο,....γυρισα για κατω και βρηκε απάνεμο στην Αλυκη της Πάρου...!!
Ειναι μεσα 3 επιβατες και κανεις δε ξερει πλέον πότε θα πατησουν στεριά..!!! :Mask:

----------


## Amorgos66

...στις 12 απόψε το βραδυ αναμενεται να αναχωρησει απο την Αλυκή για Ναξο....!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σκούρα τα βρήκε και σήμερα το ηρωικό βαποράκι, καθώς απ' ότι φαίνεται οι ισχυροί νοτιάδες δεν του επιτρέπουν να προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης. Το πλοίο βρήκε καταφύγιο στο βόρειο τμήμα του νησιού, όπου και θα διανυκτερεύσει. Καλή δύναμη στο πλήρωμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σκούρα τα βρήκε και σήμερα το ηρωικό βαποράκι, καθώς απ' ότι φαίνεται οι ισχυροί νοτιάδες δεν του επιτρέπουν να προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης. Το πλοίο βρήκε καταφύγιο στο βόρειο τμήμα του νησιού, όπου και θα διανυκτερεύσει. Καλή δύναμη στο πλήρωμα.


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Νεκτάριε. Να και η επιβεβαίωση του ΥΝΑ.
Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Θήρας, βραδινές  ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ» Ν.Π. 12055, ότι *αδυνατεί να προσεγγίσει το λιμένα της Ανάφης, λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών* που επικρατούν στην περιοχή και ότι θα αγκυροβολήσει ασφαλώς βόρεια της ν. Ανάφης για να προσεγγίσει τον οικείο λιμένα πρώτες πρωινές ώρες αύριο. 
Επί του πλοίου επιβαίνουν επτά (07) επιβάτες, ένα (01) όχημα και δύο (02) φορτηγά οχήματα με προορισμό την ν.Ανάφη.  
Το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιό του «ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ» είναι για Θήρα – Θηρασιά -  Φολέγανδρο – Σίκινο – Ίο - Νάξο – Πάρο – Σύρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν το έφταναν τα προηγούμενα να και .....το καπάκι (που λένε).
Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Θήρας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ » Ν.Π. 12055, ότι κατά την διάρκεια χειρισμών άπαρσης των αγκυρών προκειμένου να αποπλεύσει από το λιμένα Ανάφης για συνέχιση προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου προς λιμένα Αθηνίου ν. Θήρας,  έσπασαν τα κλειδιά της δεξιάς άγκυρας, με αποτέλεσμα την απώλειά της.
       Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, αρχικά απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ανωτέρω πλοίου, ενώ κατόπιν προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα επετράπη ο απόπλους, για τη συνέχιση του εγκεκριμένου του δρομολογίου για Θηρασιά- Φολέγανδρο – Σίκινο- Ίο- Νάξο- Πάρο-Σύρο.
ΠΗΓΗ ΥΝΑ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή* *Κέας**, από τον Πλοίαρχο του* *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ” Ν.Π. 12055**, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Λαύριο- Κέα – Κύθνο – Σύρο – Τήνο – Σύρο, ότι λόγω των* *δυσμενέστερων καιρικών συνθηκών* *που επικρατούν από των αναγραφόμενων στο ισχύον δελτίο καιρού,**το πλοίο θα παραμείνει στο λιμένα Κέας.
ΠΗΓΗ ΥΝΑ.*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μετά από 39 ημέρες επίσχεσης εργασίας, το συμπαθητικό βαποράκι επανέρχεται από αύριο στα ενδοκυκλαδικά του δρομολόγια με αναχώρηση από Σύρο στις 8 το πρωί.

----------


## despo

> Μετά από 39 ημέρες επίσχεσης εργασίας, το συμπαθητικό βαποράκι επανέρχεται από αύριο στα ενδοκυκλαδικά του δρομολόγια με αναχώρηση από Σύρο στις 8 το πρωί.


Επιτέλους ! Ας έρθει και μιά καλή είδηση μέσα στη μαυρίλα :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μπορεί να είναι απλήρωτοι επί μήνες, να δουλεύουν μέσα σε συνθήκες εργασιακής ανασφάλειας, όμως η ναυτική τους καρδιά δεν μένει ασυγκίνητη στα νησάκια της άγονης γραμμής! Ο λόγος για το πλήρωμα του Aqua Spirit το οποίο λίγες ώρες πριν την Ανάσταση του Κυρίου αποχαιρετά τη Σίκινο, βάζοντας τη δική του πινελιά στον ερχομό του χαρμόσυνου μηνύματος!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kount...32765080125023

----------


## maria korre

Δευτέρα του Πάσχα βάζει και στη Νάξο, την πινελιά του!

AS.jpg AS (2).jpg AS (3).jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Το Aqua Spirit αποδίδει τιμές στην θαυματουργή εικόνα της Παναγία Φολεγάνδρου στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου την Τρίτη του Πάσχα 14/04/2015 με μια εκπληκτική μανούβρα!!!

----------


## maria korre

Πολύ συγκινητικές στιγμές! Αυτοί είναι οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί!!!
Εδώ στις 13-4-2015 απόγευμα στη Νάξο.
as (4).jpg as (5).jpg as (6).jpg

----------


## thanos75

Ανεκτέλεστα τα δρομολόγια του Aqua spirit μέχρι και 18/5!  Κοινώς μάλλον τετέλεσται και το τελευταίο πλοίο της εταιρίας που κυκλοφορούσε.  Νομίζω πια πως είναι κοντά και το τυπικό τέλος της εταιρίας

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...5-21&Itemid=98

----------


## maria korre

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ο μικρός θαλασσομάχος περνά έξω απ' τη Νάουσα της Πάρου. Στη δεύτερη πλαγιοδετημένος και απόμαχος στο απέναντι λιμάνι του Λαυρίου. Τα συναισθήματα περισσεύουν!

13-4-2015.jpg 20-5-2015.jpg

----------


## maria korre

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ο μικρός θαλασσομάχος περνά έξω απ' τη Νάουσα της Πάρου. Στη δεύτερη πλαγιοδετημένος και απόμαχος στο απέναντι λιμάνι του Λαυρίου. Τα συναισθήματα περισσεύουν!
> 
> 13-4-2015.jpg 20-5-2015.jpg


Να διορθώσω ένα λάθος. Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι στις 20-6-2015.

----------


## lavriotis

Το βαπόρι στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα της Νελ!!!                                 aq.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Το ¶κουα Σπίριτ της ΝΕΛ, σε φωτογραφίες από το site και το faktaomfartyg...

aqua spirit4_002.jpgaqua_spirit_2001_3.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Το AQUA SPIRIT σε πρωινή άφιξη στη Νάξο.
Aqua Spirit Naxos.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Γιώργο,πολύ ζωντανή η φωτογραφία σου, με φόντο τη... φαγωμένη Στελίδα!
Κι εδώ απογευματινή αναχώρηση από Νάξο στις 13-4-2015.

DSC03403.jpg

----------


## naxos1

Το Aqua Spirit στο Λαύριο με σβησμένα σινιάλα.




12510242_439483702913982_3170469901428697448_n.jpg10649474_439483706247315_7477227394494575956_n.jpg

----------


## sg3

για να δουμε τι μελλον θα εχει??!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Πηγές λένε οτι το πλοίο το πήρε η SEA JET.

----------


## mpal21

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...io-mesta-psara

----------


## manolisfissas

Εδώ το βλέπουμε στις 23-01-2013 στις μόνιμες δεξαμενές του Βασιλειάδη όταν έκανε την ετήσια συντήρηση του.

AQUA SPIRIT 21-01-2013 04.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Στις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης περιόδου 1/11/2016 - 31/10/2017 βλέπουμε ότι το πλοίο πλέον ανήκει στην "*ΤΖΑΜΠΟ ΤΖΕΤ Ν.Ε.*" και έχει δηλωθεί στη γραμμή *Ραφήνα-¶νδρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος*! 
Τι ανέκδοτο είναι αυτό πάλι;;;

----------


## basilis.m

Ασχετα με το που ειναι δηλωμενο για δρομολογηση ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι η εταιρια το αγορασε  
για να παρει μερος στις αγονες ενδοκυκλαδικες γραμμες και εδω που τα λεμε μονο εκει ταιριαζει το βαπορακι

----------


## emmanouil

Πλακα θα χει  εχουμε χασει ενταλως το μετρο Μηπως να το βαλουμε και Αδριατικη?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 4 έως τις 10 Μαρτίου θα βρεθεί στη μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## aegina

Μακαρι να το ξαναδουμε στο Σαρωνικο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To καραβάκι πέρασε ρυμουλκούμενο κατά τις 6 το απόγευμα ανοικτά της Πειραϊκής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To καραβάκι πέρασε ρυμουλκούμενο κατά τις 6 το απόγευμα ανοικτά της Πειραϊκής.


Ήρθε πράγματι ρυμουλκούμενο από το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΙΙΙ, και έδεσε στο Πέραμα μπροστά από το ανενεργό ναυπηγείο MED, το οποίο βρίσκεται ακριβώς δίπλα από του Γιώργου Φραντζή.

IMG_0048.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/02/2016_

Από ότι έμαθα, οι όποιες εργασίες στο καράβι θα γίνουν στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου.

IMG_0055.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/02/2016_

----------


## tolaras

Χαλια η πλωρη του. Μεσα στη σκουρια...
Αλλα θα μου πεις, τοσο καιρο περασε παροπλισμενο

Δε βαριεσαι, αφου τη γλυτωσε απο κει, ειναι πολυ καλα...

Ανυπομονω να το δω παλι να ταξιδευει στις θαλασσες!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία φωτό του πλοίου στο Πέραμα, αυτή όμως πιό μακρινή, τραβηγμένη από την Σαλαμίνα. Για να προσανατολιστούμε (αν και στο προηγούμενο μου ποστ ανέφερα που έχει δέσει), δεξιά στην φωτό διακρίνεται καθαρά η γέφυρα του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VIII στου Κανέλλου.

IMG_0355.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/02/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AQUA SPIRIT σήμερα φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στην μικρή δεξαμενή που βρίσκεται και έχει αλλάξει ........χρώματα. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε.

AQUA-SPIRIT-32-10-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*AQUA SPIRIT: Ολοκλήρωσε τον δεξαμενισμό του, ντυμένο στα λευκά..*

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.10 π.μ την ώρα που κάθεται η δεξαμενή για τον αποδεξαμενισμό του, με το όνομα να είναι γραμμένο στην πλώρη.

AQUA-SPIRIT-33-11-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε Παντελή, με τρία από τα πιο ωραία βαπόρια (το καθένα στην κατηγορία του) που κυκλοφορούν/θα κυκλοφορήσουν στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες  :Single Eye: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## tolaras

Αρα τωρα, δεν μενει κανενα βαπορι με το ονομα Aqua στη Νελ... Και τα τρια επιβατηγα τη γλιτωσαν τελικα! :Tears Of Joy:  Καλες θαλασσες να εχουν και οι επιβατες και το πληρωμα! :Surprised:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μου φαίνεται παράξενο που θα διατηρήσει το ίδιο όνομα, πίστευα πως θα μετονομαζόταν.

Μιας και δεν αναφέρθηκε, να πούμε ότι το καραβάκι βρίσκεται πλέον στον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μιας και δεν αναφέρθηκε, να πούμε ότι το καραβάκι βρίσκεται πλέον στον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.


Και για του λόγου το αληθές, ας το δούμε (ολόασπρο) σε σημερινή φωτό.

IMG_0053.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 12/03/2016_

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Ένα πανέμορφο βαποράκι και πολύ αγαπημένο μου,χαίρομαι που το βλέπω ξανά στα άσπρα χρώματα..Μικρός είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω μέχρι την Αίγινα μ αυτό ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ..Χρονολογία δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς,αλλά το σημαντικότερο που έχει χαραχτεί στην μνήμη μου είναι ότι μας είχανε αφήσει να μπούμε στον καθρέφτη της πλώρης,με αποτέλεσμα να βγάλω όλο το ταξίδι εκεί...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μου φαίνεται παράξενο που θα διατηρήσει το ίδιο όνομα, πίστευα πως θα μετονομαζόταν.


Προσωπικά δεν εκπλήσσομαι που δεν μετονομάστηκε. Ταχύπλοο δεν είναι γιά να έβγαινε .....JET. Αν μπορούσα να μαντέψω την σκέψη τους, ξενόγλωσσο όνομα είναι (δλδ της μοδός :Single Eye: ),spirit παραπέμπει σε ταχύτητα κ δεν τους χαλάει να το αφήσουν έτσι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μας είχανε αφήσει να μπούμε στον καθρέφτη της πλώρηςί...


Αν κατάλαβα καλά σας άφησαν να πάτε στο πρόστεγο.Γιά να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους,καθρέφτης είναι ο πλωριός μπουλμές στο ακομοντέσιο. :Fat:

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Ζητώ συγγνώμη που δεν το διατύπωσα σωστα.... :Fat: Ήθελα να πω ότι μας είχανε αφήσει να μπούμε στην πλώρη του πλοίου και μάλιστα για τέτοιου μεγέθους βαποράκι είχε άπλα...Πάντως είναι πολύ ευχάριστο που θα το δούμε να ταξιδεύει ξανά το καραβάκι,γιατί τέτοια καράβια πρέπει να ταξιδεύουν και όχι να είναι παροπλισμένα!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Προσωπικά δεν εκπλήσσομαι που δεν μετονομάστηκε. Ταχύπλοο δεν είναι γιά να έβγαινε .....JET. Αν μπορούσα να μαντέψω την σκέψη τους, ξενόγλωσσο όνομα είναι (δλδ της μοδός),spirit παραπέμπει σε ταχύτητα κ δεν τους χαλάει να το αφήσουν έτσι.


Θα μπορούσαν να το βγάλουν Sea Spirit, έτσι απο το SEA JETS θα χρησιμοποιούσαν το πρώτο συνθετικό (SEA) για το συμβατικό και το δεύτερο (JET) για τα ταχύπλοα!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα μπορούσαν να το βγάλουν Sea Spirit, έτσι απο το SEA JETS θα χρησιμοποιούσαν το πρώτο συνθετικό (SEA) για το συμβατικό και το δεύτερο (JET) για τα ταχύπλοα!!!!


Ίσως είναι θέμα τραπέζης η μη μετονομασία.

----------


## noulos

> Ίσως είναι θέμα τραπέζης η μη μετονομασία.


Δηλαδή; Τι σχέση έχει η τράπεζα με την ονομασία; Αγορασμένο δεν είναι;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δηλαδή; Τι σχέση έχει η τράπεζα με την ονομασία; Αγορασμένο δεν είναι;


Μήπως πήραν κάποιο δάνειο κ είναι μέσα στους όρους.

----------


## despo

Τελικά έχουμε μπερδευτεί με το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς του πλοίου. Εγω είχα την εντύπωση οτι γύρισε πίσω στην Ελλάδα οτι είχε αγοραστεί απο την ΝΕΛ, η' τέλος πάντων απο κάποια άλλη Ελληνική εταιρεία η οποία το ναύλωνε στη ΝΕΛ. Τώρα έχει αγοραστεί η' παραμένει σε καθεστώς ναυλωσης απο τους Σουηδούς ;

----------


## noulos

> Τελικά έχουμε μπερδευτεί με το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς του πλοίου. Εγω είχα την εντύπωση οτι γύρισε πίσω στην Ελλάδα οτι είχε αγοραστεί απο την ΝΕΛ, η' τέλος πάντων απο κάποια άλλη Ελληνική εταιρεία η οποία το ναύλωνε στη ΝΕΛ. Τώρα έχει αγοραστεί η' παραμένει σε καθεστώς ναυλωσης απο τους Σουηδούς ;


Καλή ερώτηση!!!

Και εγώ είμαι μπερδεμένος με όλα τα "Aqua" πλήν του Jewel!

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό έχει βγει αυτή την ώρα, ενώ έφτασε έως 14,9 μίλια.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Για δοκιμαστικό έχει βγει αυτή την ώρα, ενώ έφτασε έως 14,9 μίλια.


Και το οποίο δοκιμαστικό, όπως με πληροφόρησε απόλυτα έγκυρη πηγή, πήγε καταπληκτικά. Οι μηχανές κεντάνε  :Fat: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται το βαποράκι, και στα πλαινά του βάφονται τα νέα του σινιάλα.

IMG_0403.jpg__IMG_0405.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 26/03/2016_

----------


## despo

Παράξενη φωτογραφία (για μένα τουλάχιστον) αφου βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά τα σήματα της Σητζετ σε συμβατικό πλοίο. Επίσης ευχάριστο νέο η επαναδραστηριοποίηση του πλοίου και η επανεμφάνισή του στα άσπρα χρώματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως έχουμε συνηθίσει με το όνομα της εταιρείας, ο νους μας να πηγαίνει σε ταχύπλοα. Ευχάριστο το ότι το πλοίο ξανά πιάνει δουλειά και θα βρουν δουλειά Έλληνες ναυτικοί.

----------


## proussos

> Παράξενη φωτογραφία (για μένα τουλάχιστον) αφου βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά τα σήματα της Σητζετ σε συμβατικό πλοίο. Επίσης ευχάριστο νέο η επαναδραστηριοποίηση του πλοίου και η επανεμφάνισή του στα άσπρα χρώματα.


*
Ας μην αποκλείουμε και το ενδεχόμενο η SEAJETS να είναι απλά χορηγός της επαναδραστηριοποίησης του πλοίου...*

----------


## ιθακη

Είσαι πολύ σωστός σε αυτό που λες φίλε proussos.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΤοAqua Spirit για δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα.

----------


## speedrunner

> ΤοAqua Spirit για δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα.


Δεν έκανε δοκιμαστικό, απλά μεθόρμισε από τον μόλο της ΔΕΗ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και έδεσε στα 200αρια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην επιγραφή προστέθηκε FERRIES στο κάτω μέρος κ με πολύ ψιλή γραμματοσειρά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ανοικτά από την Ανάβυσσο με προορισμό το Λαύριο. Δεν είναι Πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο. Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## tolaras

Πάντως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ο Σουηδός, έχει μείνει αρκετά πίσω...
Απ' ότι βλέπω, το τελευταίο γεγονός που αναφέρει για το πλοίο, είναι ότι τελείωσε την ναύλωσή του στην ΝΕΛ και παροπλίστηκε στο Λαύριο (2015)... :Distrust: 

2015 06 01. Avslutad charter till Nel Lines. Upplagd i Lavrio.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατ' αρχάς αγαπητέ φίλε, μιας και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ψάχνεις συχνά στοιχεία πλοίων από το συγκεκριμμένο site, να σε ενημερώσω ότι ο "Σουηδός" (Fakta om Fartyg) δεν είναι ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο ή ενημερωτικό ναυτιλιακό site ώστε να υποχρεούται να αναφέρει άμεσα ειδήσεις που αφορούν κινήσεις πλοίων. Μία ιδιωτική βάση δεδομένων πλοίων είναι ή αν προτιμάς καταγραφής του ιστορικού τους, η οποία ενημερώνεται ανά κάποια χρονικά διαστήματα.

Επίσης να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι το τελευταίο γεγονός -όπως λες- που αναφέρει ο "Σουηδός" για το πλοίο, ο παροπλισμός του δηλαδή στο Λαύριο τον Ιούνιο 2015, διήρκησε μέχρι και πριν ένα .....μόλις μήνα, όταν το πλοίο ήρθε ρυμουλκούμενο από το Λαύριο στο Πέραμα. Εκτός πια κι αν ήθελες, μετά τον Ιούνιο 2015 να υπενθυμίζει .....κάθε βδομάδα ο "Σουηδός" ότι συνεχίζεται ο παροπλισμός του πλοίου στο Λαύριο !!!!!

----------


## tolaras

¶κουσε να δεις φιλαράκι... Εγώ απλά θέλησα να το αναφέρω... Δεν νομίζω να σε έθιξα εσένα σε κάτι για να απαντάς με αυτό τον τρόπο και υφάκι!

Ούτε εσύ να ήσουν ο Σουηδός, δεν θα περίμενα τέτοια αντίδραση...
Μάλλον φαίνεται είσαι από αυτούς που μόλις κάτσουν μπροστά από μία οθόνη Η/Υ γίνονται μάγκες και απαντάνε με αυτό τον τρόπο σε αγνώστους...

Ότι έγραψα, δεν το έγραψα για να προσβάλω ούτε εσένα ούτε κανέναν...

Εγώ ναύτης σου δεν είμαι... Και θα σε παρακαλούσα να μιλάς και να γράφεις καλύτερα όχι μόνο σε μένα, αλλά και σε όποιον άλλο χρήστη του nautilia.gr θελήσεις να απαντήσεις...

----------


## proussos

> ¶κουσε να δεις φιλαράκι... Εγώ απλά θέλησα να το αναφέρω... Δεν νομίζω να σε έθιξα εσένα σε κάτι για να απαντάς με αυτό τον τρόπο και υφάκι!
> 
> Ούτε εσύ να ήσουν ο Σουηδός, δεν θα περίμενα τέτοια αντίδραση...
> Μάλλον φαίνεται είσαι από αυτούς που μόλις κάτσουν μπροστά από μία οθόνη Η/Υ γίνονται μάγκες και απαντάνε με αυτό τον τρόπο σε αγνώστους...
> 
> Ότι έγραψα, δεν το έγραψα για να προσβάλω ούτε εσένα ούτε κανέναν...
> 
> Εγώ ναύτης σου δεν είμαι... Και θα σε παρακαλούσα να μιλάς και να γράφεις καλύτερα όχι μόνο σε μένα, αλλά και σε όποιον άλλο χρήστη του nautilia.gr θελήσεις να απαντήσεις...


*
Μάλλον στα Σουηδικά θα έπρεπε να σου απαντήσει ο Espresso Venezia...ίσως γίνονταν πιο κατανοητός !
Επειδή η απάντηση που σου δόθηκε είναι υπέρ του δέοντος , εγώ θα σου έλεγα - ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ - πως τον κομπλεξισμό του  ο κάθε άσχετος εδώ μέσα , τον βγάζει με διάφορους τρόπους.
Όπως ακριβώς κάνει ο κάθε στραβο...ξυπνημένος !
Συνεπώς είναι καλύτερα να σέβεσαι αυτούς που ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω και να υψώνεις ανάστημα και φωνή στους συνομήλικούς σου !
*

----------


## tolaras

Και πού ξέρεις εσύ την ηλικία μου;

----------


## Orpheas

Η ανωνυμία των φόρουμ δεν ειναι μονο στο όνομα αλλα και στην ηλικία και σε ολα τα στοιχεία .  Δεν παίζουμε και σφαλιάρες εδω περα επειδή  γράφουμε  την αγαπη μας . Άλλοι μπορεί να είστε φίλοι , αδερφοί , ξαδέρφια , κουμπάροι,συγκληρουχες αλλα κάποιοι δε ξέρουμε κανέναν λόγω αποστάσεως . 
Όποτε ο αριθμός των ποστ/ παλαιότητα εδω δε Κανει κάποιον ανώτερο και ετςι να εχει το δικαίωμα να μιλάει με συχνα με υφάκι ( σε ολα τα φόρουμ γινεται αυτο ) αλλα ούτε οι νέοι να αγνοούν τους κανόνες ..

ο tolaras εχει δίκιο μονο στο οτι ο Σουηδός πολυ συχνα ανανεώνει ενώ σε αλλα πλοία ειναι απο το 2009 ακομα και αν υπαρχουν ακομα ( και δεν εχουν διαλυθεί )


Αγαπάτε αλλήλους .. Σαρακοστή εχουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πάντως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ο Σουηδός, έχει μείνει αρκετά πίσω...
> Απ' ότι βλέπω, το τελευταίο γεγονός που αναφέρει για το πλοίο, είναι ότι τελείωσε την ναύλωσή του στην ΝΕΛ και παροπλίστηκε στο Λαύριο (2015)...
> 
> 2015 06 01. Avslutad charter till Nel Lines. Upplagd i Lavrio.


Γι' αυτό μην διαβάζεις ......άσχετους (υπάρχουν πολλοί και κλέβουν ειδήσεις). Διάβαζε Nautilia.gr που είναι πάντα ενημερωμένο.  :Fat:

----------


## tolaras

¶σε ρε φίλος! Ότι και να πω, θα είναι λίγο... Το ποιός είναι κομπλεξικός εδώ μέσα μη μας το λες, μπορούμε να το καταλάβουμε μόνοι μας!

Δε σε αφορά η ηλικία μου... (Ο σεβασμός και η ευγένεια δεν έχουν ηλικία.) Και αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν ήμουν εγώ αυτός που πρόσβαλα τον άλλο εδώ μέσα... Δηλαδή μου λες, ότι αν κάποιος είναι μεγαλύτερος από κάποιον άλλον, εν μέσως πλην σαφώς μπορεί να του συμπεριφέρεται με αυτό το υφάκι...
Δεν γνωρίζω το επάγγελμα και τη σχετικότητα του κάθε ενός εδώ μέσα και δεν έχω και καμιά φαγούρα να μάθω δηλαδή...

Γράφε και λέγε ότι θέλεις... Δεν με ξέρεις και δεν σε ξέρω και δεν μπορείς να πεις τι είμαι...
Το τι είμαι και δεν είμαι, το ξέρω πολύ καλύτερα από εσάς!

Κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου - Φιλικά Πάντα- θέλω να ρωτήσω: Αν εγώ είμαι μικρός και δεν ξέρω, αυτός δεν ντρέπεται να συμπεριφέρεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο, μεγάλος άνθρωπος;

Anyway δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με ένα θέμα που από ότι βλέπω δεν υπάρχει σοβαρότητα...

Αν θέλετε να δείτε κομπλεξικούς, μερικοί, κοιτάξτε στον καθρέφτη...

Υ.Γ.: Εν το μεταξύ φίλε, ο κύριος που μου απάντησε στο μήνυμά μου
τυχαίνει να είναι μεγαλύτερος από μένα (δεν ξέρω πόσο) κι επειδή, τυγχάνει όπως είπες να ξέρει δύο πράγματα παραπάνω από εμένα, βγαίνει με τουπέ και στυλάκι και μας το τρίβει στη μούρη, λες και είμαι υποχρεωμένος να το ξέρω και ειρωνεύεται... Και μετά αποκαλείς φίλε μου εμένα κομπλεξικό???

----------


## tolaras

Αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη και την υποχρέωση να ευχαριστήσω και τους υπόλοιπους φίλους της σελίδας, που κυριολεκτικά έρχονται σαν από μηχανής θεοί να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα!

Σας ευχαριστώ κύριοι... (Δεν γίνεται να ζητάω σεβασμό και να μην δείχνω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου)...

Και συγνώμη που χάλασα τη διάθεση με αυτά τα μηνύματα...

Οπότε, πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να σταματήσω εδώ (δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους)... Αλλά εγώ δεν έχω διάθεση και δεν θέλω να αναγκάζω τους φίλους να επεμβαίνουν για να μαζεύουν την κατάσταση, όταν μπορώ να το σταματήσω μόνος μου...

Αυτά.

----------


## maria korre

Αγαπητοί συνταξιδιώτες, τόλμησα να απαντήσω, γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό με λύπη διαπιστώνω ότι τα θέματα αγαπημένων πλοίων γίνονται <βήμα> για διενέξεις που δεν τιμούν ούτε εμάς ούτε το forum!
Γιατί τόση υπεροψία έναντι άλλου site, τόση ευθιξία και αγενεις εκφράσεις από κάποιους? 'Ολοι είμαστε πιεσμένοι και αγχωμένοι καθένας με τα δικά του.Μπαίνουμε στο nautilia.gr για να ξελαμπικάρουμε λίγο, να ενημερωθούμε και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις όμορφα και πολιτισμένα όπως γινόταν τόσα χρόνια σ' αυτό το χώρο! Σκεφτείτε ότι είμαστε πάνω από 15.000 μέλη και ελάχιστοι είμαστε ενεργοί. Μήπως κάποιοι διστάζουν γιατί φοβούνται την κριτική μας?
Ας με συγχωρήσουν οι υπεύθυνοι, αλλά είναι κάτι που ένιωσα ανάγκη να κάνω.

----------


## giorgos....

Το να διαφωνούν δυο άνθρωποι, είναι απολύτως σεβαστό και θεμιτό. Το να "ξεφεύγουμε" όμως από τα όρια χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις, εκφράσεις και τρόπο που δεν αρμόζουν στο επίπεδο που προσπαθούμε όλοι να κρατήσουμε στο nautilia.gr, δεν μπορεί να είναι αποδεκτό. Σας παρακαλώ να είστε όλοι πιο προσεκτικοί και να επικεικνύετε τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό ο ένας προς τον άλλο. Η τελευταία αντιπαράθεση παρακαλώ να σταματήσει εδώ.

----------


## thanos75

Έχουν ανακοινωθεί πουθενά τα αναλυτικά δρομολογια του πλοίου.  Προχτές που κοίταξα στο openseas & το site της seajets δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ραγε δοκιμαστικό κάνει αυτή την ώρα το ¶κουα Σπίριτ??? Βρίσκεται Βόρεια της Κέας με ...9,5 μίλια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ    αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_Agios Andreas II Piraeus 2001 .jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ    αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001
> 
> _


Πολύ όμορφο το βαποράκι με αυτά τα χρώματα. Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το όμορφο βαποράκι απ' τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής του Πάσχα έχει επιστρέψει στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια με νέα σινιάλα και χρώματα. Καλοτάξιδο.

Ας δούμε την άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης! (Φωτό: Anafi Travel)

aqua.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Το όμορφο βαποράκι απ' τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής του Πάσχα έχει επιστρέψει στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια με νέα σινιάλα και χρώματα. Καλοτάξιδο.
> 
> Ας δούμε την άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης! (Φωτό: Anafi Travel)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174781


Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο με τα νέα του χρώματα (πολύ πιο ωραίο σε σχέση με εποχή ΝΕΛ).  Ακόμα πάντως δεν βλέπω πουθενα να έχουν αναρτηθεί τα δρομολόγιά του

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο με τα νέα του χρώματα (πολύ πιο ωραίο σε σχέση με εποχή ΝΕΛ).  Ακόμα πάντως δεν βλέπω πουθενα να έχουν αναρτηθεί τα δρομολόγιά του


Μπορείς να τα δεις στον κάτωθι πίνακα:

AQUA SPIRIT 2016.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Σημερινή άφιξη στην Φολέγανδρο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιο βιντεο απο την ομορφη Φολεγανδρο.

Νομιζω μαζι με το Αρτεμις ειναι ενα εξαιρετικο διδυμο για τα ενδοκυκλαδικα. 

Στη Φολεγανδρο ειναι ευχαριστημενοι με τη δρομολογηση του;

----------


## speedrunner

> Ωραιο βιντεο απο την ομορφη Φολεγανδρο.
> 
> Νομιζω μαζι με το Αρτεμις ειναι ενα εξαιρετικο διδυμο για τα ενδοκυκλαδικα. 
> 
> Στη Φολεγανδρο ειναι ευχαριστημενοι με τη δρομολογηση του;


Φυσικά και είναι, το περιμέναμε πως και πως!!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Μπορείς να τα δεις στον κάτωθι πίνακα:
> 
> AQUA SPIRIT 2016.jpg


 Χίλια ευχαριστώ φιλε μου...

----------


## maria korre

Για να το δούμε το όμορφο λευκό των Κυκλάδων στη Νάξο στις 17-7-2016.
DSC05000.jpg DSC05003.jpg

----------


## express adonis

το αγαπημενο καραβακι κανει περιεργη πλευση σημερα συμφωνα με το αις απο λαυριο για συρο..βοριας 21 knots ενταση και απ οτι δειχνει θελει να αποφυγει τον καιρο στην μπαντα....ορτσαρει συνεχεια και μετα πρυμα...εχει τοσο μποτζι και το κανει αυτο??

----------


## roussosf

> το αγαπημενο καραβακι κανει περιεργη πλευση σημερα συμφωνα με το αις απο λαυριο για συρο..βοριας 21 knots ενταση και απ οτι δειχνει θελει να αποφυγει τον καιρο στην μπαντα....ορτσαρει συνεχεια και μετα πρυμα...εχει τοσο μποτζι και το κανει αυτο??


ο καιρος ηταν λιγο ........ζορικος 
ακομα και το BS2 σημερα ειχε το μποτζι του

----------


## express adonis

> ο καιρος ηταν λιγο ........ζορικος 
> ακομα και το BS2 σημερα ειχε το μποτζι του


ναι βραζουν οι κυκλαδες...και συμφωνα με το δελτιο της ραφηνας η ενταση θα ενισχυθει πολυ το μεσημερακι.....το παρος τζετ απ οτι φαινεται θα εχει προβλημα στο δεσιμο του στο λιμανι καθως ο καιρος θα ναι πολυ ζωντανος....

----------


## speedrunner

Το καραβάκι απο τότε που πέρασε στην SeaJets ακόμα και με 3-4 μποφόρ ζικ-ζακ κάνει, πόσο μάλλον χθες με τέτοιο καιρό!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Aqua Spirit   αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 26-8-2016 

_DSCN0105ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το Aqua Spirit στο λιμάνι της Αιγιάλης στις 22/8/2016.

P8220811.jpg

----------


## express adonis

> Το Aqua Spirit στο λιμάνι της Αιγιάλης στις 22/8/2016.
> 
> P8220811.jpg


 Φωτογραφιαρα μπραβο φιλε!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αχ, αυτό το δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας.... λες και είναι βγαλμένο μέσα από παραμύθι.

----------


## andria salamis

ολα τα ενδοκυκλαδικα,ειναι ομορφα δρομολογια,και ειναι στο πρόγραμμα ενα ταξιδάκι,μαζι του,
να δουμε και δυο καλους φιλους μεσα. :Smug:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Aqua Spirit στο λιμανι της Ναξου στις 18-9-2016

_DSCN0800ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Και στις 19/10 το ταξιδέψαμε από Σύρο για Λαύριο.

_DSC9331 (Medium)_Fotor.jpg

_DSC9338 (Medium)_Fotor.jpg

_DSC9345 (Medium)_Fotor.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κυκλοφορησε στο facebook μια πραγματικα εντυπωσιακη φωτογραφια απο τη σημερινη προσεγγιση του μικρου στην Αλοπρονοια της Σικινου.

Ηρωες...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Aqua Spirit στο λιμανι της   Ναξου στις 18-9-2016

_DSCN0799ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0802  ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## maria korre

> _Το Aqua Spirit στο λιμανι της   Ναξου στις 18-9-2016
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179523Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179524


Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!Και μια από εδάφους στις 13-4-2015 το απόγευμα με άλλα χρώματα.

DSC03399.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

To πλοίο απ' τις 6 έως τις 12 Μαρτίου θα βρεθεί στη μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## Nautilia News

*“AQUA SPIRIT: “Βάζει πλώρη για τον Καναδά!”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...ri-gia-kanada/ .

----------


## Takerman

Οι Αβοριγινες δεν είναι στην Αυστραλία?

----------


## Orpheas

> Οι Αβοριγινες δεν είναι στην Αυστραλία?


Στον Καναδά, ο νομικός όρος "Αβοριγίνες" χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει το σύνολο των τριών αυτόχθονων φυλών της περιοχής, τους Ινουίτ, Μετίς και τα «Πρώτα Έθνη»  (οι τελευταίοι αναφέρονται στο Σύνταγμα ως «Ινδιάνοι»). Ο όρος εισήχθη  το 1982 (Section Thirty-five of the Constitution Act, 1982).

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91...BD%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## Takerman

> Στον Καναδά, ο νομικός όρος "Αβοριγίνες" χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει το σύνολο των τριών αυτόχθονων φυλών της περιοχής, τους Ινουίτ, Μετίς και τα «Πρώτα Έθνη»  (οι τελευταίοι αναφέρονται στο Σύνταγμα ως «Ινδιάνοι»). Ο όρος εισήχθη  το 1982 (Section Thirty-five of the Constitution Act, 1982).
> 
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91...BD%CE%B5%CF%82


Υπάρχει και αυτή η εκδοχή....

Οι *Ιθαγενείς πληθυσμοί της Αυστραλίας* γνωστότεροι με το όνομα *Αβορίγινες*  με κεφαλαίο «Α», (στα Αγγλικά «Aborigines») όπως προσδιορίζονται από το  Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο της Αυστραλίας, θεωρούνται όσοι κάτοικοι της χώρας  κατάγονται βιολογικά από τους αυτόχθονες κάτοικους της ηπείρου

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%99...AF%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Περίεργο πιου δεν υπάρχει η απαίτηση να είναι ice class.
Πάντως δεν είναι τυχαίο που το καραβάκι ξαναπουλιέται σε προηγμένη χώρα,ενδεικτικό της ποιότητας κατασκευής.

----------


## pantelis2009

> To πλοίο απ' τις 6 έως τις 12 Μαρτίου θα βρεθεί στη μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.


Τελικά στο νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ θα δεξαμενιστεί από 24/05 έως 30/05/2017.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στον Πάτροκλο αυτή την ώρα με προορισμό το Πέραμα για τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν λίγο την ώρα που περνούσε από το Πέραμα για να πάει να μπει απ' ευθείας στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

AQUA-SPIRIT-37-26-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν ακόμη μπει στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα.

AQUA-SPIRIT-43-26-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aqua Spirit έπεσε από την μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος και πήγε και έδεσε στον Πειραιά κάτω από το ΥΕΝ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έκανε εχθές δοκιμαστικό έφυγε και πήγε στη Σύρο. Σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφού έκανε εχθές δοκιμαστικό έφυγε και πήγε στη Σύρο. Σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.


Μέχρι να πάει στον Καναδά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μάλλον καλύτερα ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, μέχρι να επιβεβαιωθεί και εμπράκτως ότι θα πάει στον Καναδά. Δεν αμφισβητώ βέβαια την είδηση της πώλησης του και όλα όσα έχουν γραφτεί στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά...... έχουν ακούσει και δει πολλά τα ματάκια μας, μέχρι και κλεισμένες συμφωνίες που χάλασαν την τελευταία στιγμή για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλλον καλύτερα ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, μέχρι να επιβεβαιωθεί και εμπράκτως ότι θα πάει στον Καναδά. Δεν αμφισβητώ βέβαια την είδηση της πώλησης του και όλα όσα έχουν γραφτεί στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά...... έχουν ακούσει και δει πολλά τα ματάκια μας, μέχρι και κλεισμένες συμφωνίες που χάλασαν την τελευταία στιγμή για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο.


Εννοείται από ό,τι διαβάζουμε κ ακούμε.Αυτόπτες κ αυτήκοοι μάρτυρες δεν είμαστε.

----------


## dionisos

Αφιξη στον Πειραια και προσδεση στον Μωλο ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά φίλε μου, έχει δέσει δεξιά (ανατολικά) από το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ. Το πρωί στο τσακ δεν το πρόλαβα να το φωτογραφήσω (γ... την καντεμιά μου !!!). Έφευγα από Πειραιά για Σελήνια με το καραβάκι και όταν βγαίναμε από το μεγάλο λιμάνι το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ έστριβε στον φάρο του μώλου Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## andria salamis

> Σωστά φίλε μου, έχει δέσει δεξιά (ανατολικά) από το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ. Το πρωί στο τσακ δεν το πρόλαβα να το φωτογραφήσω (γ... την καντεμιά μου !!!). Έφευγα από Πειραιά για Σελήνια με το καραβάκι και όταν βγαίναμε από το μεγάλο λιμάνι το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ έστριβε στον φάρο του μώλου Δραπετσώνας.


 εγω που πέρασα το απογευμα!!!!!και δεν το ειδα?  περασα βιαστικά,δεν ειχα χρονο,μετα απο την δουλειά!βεβαια το φωτογραφισα στην Παρο τον Ιουνιο.

----------


## threshtox

Φέτος είχα καλή σοδειά με το βαπόρι, δεν έχω παράπονο.. 
Αφιερωμένες σε όσους πρόλαβαν, σε όσους δεν πρόλαβαν, σε όσους δεν είδαν. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει στα καινούρια νερά του..


AQUA SPIRIT 077.jpgAQUA SPIRIT 154.jpgAQUA SPIRIT 123.jpgAQUA SPIRIT 183.jpg

----------


## proussos

DSCN5044.jpg

*Ξημέρωμα 19ης Αυγούστου...έφυγε νύχτα από τη Σύρο !
Δεν έτυχε αποχαιρετισμών , εκδηλώσεων λατρείας , δακρύων , έντονων συναισθημάτων , ατελείωτων like , αμέτρητων αναρτήσεων και άλλων τόσων κοινοποιήσεων...
Προφανώς ήταν λίγοι αυτοί που βρέθηκαν στην προβλήτα μπροστά στην Πυροσβεστική της Ερμούπολης για να ευχηθούν "ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙΣ".
Πόσο υποκριτές είμαστε τελικά που θέλουμε να χαρακτηριζόμαστε "καραβολάτρες" και τελικά να λατρεύουμε μόνο το σχήμα , το χρώμα , το όνομα !
Αυτό το σκαρί έφυγε και κάποιοι άλλοι ήδη το εκτιμούν περισσότερο !
Όταν πια αντιληφθούμε τι προσέφερε , πόσο εργάστηκε , πόσο κουράστηκε...τότε θα είναι στο μακρινό Δυτικό ημισφαίριο !

ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΗΡΩΑ , ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο άξιο και ατρόμητο πλήρωμά σου , τους πραγματικούς survivors !*

----------


## thanos75

> DSCN5044.jpg
> 
> *Ξημέρωμα 19ης Αυγούστου...έφυγε νύχτα από τη Σύρο !
> Δεν έτυχε αποχαιρετισμών , εκδηλώσεων λατρείας , δακρύων , έντονων συναισθημάτων , ατελείωτων like , αμέτρητων αναρτήσεων και άλλων τόσων κοινοποιήσεων...
> Προφανώς ήταν λίγοι αυτοί που βρέθηκαν στην προβλήτα μπροστά στην Πυροσβεστική της Ερμούπολης για να ευχηθούν "ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙΣ".
> Πόσο υποκριτές είμαστε τελικά που θέλουμε να χαρακτηριζόμαστε "καραβολάτρες" και τελικά να λατρεύουμε μόνο το σχήμα , το χρώμα , το όνομα !
> Αυτό το σκαρί έφυγε και κάποιοι άλλοι ήδη το εκτιμούν περισσότερο !
> Όταν πια αντιληφθούμε τι προσέφερε , πόσο εργάστηκε , πόσο κουράστηκε...τότε θα είναι στο μακρινό Δυτικό ημισφαίριο !
> 
> ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΗΡΩΑ , ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο άξιο και ατρόμητο πλήρωμά σου , τους πραγματικούς survivors !*


Υπέροχο το post σου φίλε μου και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.  Αν και πιστεύω πως οι κάτοικοι της Σικίνου, της Φολεγάνδρου, της Ανάφης, της Κιμώλου, και άλλων μικρών νησιών των Κυκλάδων έχουν πραγματικά εκτιμήσει και αγαπήσει το υπέροχο αυτό καραβάκι

----------


## Takerman

> DSCN5044.jpg
> 
> *Ξημέρωμα 19ης Αυγούστου...έφυγε νύχτα από τη Σύρο !
> Δεν έτυχε αποχαιρετισμών , εκδηλώσεων λατρείας , δακρύων , έντονων συναισθημάτων , ατελείωτων like , αμέτρητων αναρτήσεων και άλλων τόσων κοινοποιήσεων...
> Προφανώς ήταν λίγοι αυτοί που βρέθηκαν στην προβλήτα μπροστά στην Πυροσβεστική της Ερμούπολης για να ευχηθούν "ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙΣ".
> Πόσο υποκριτές είμαστε τελικά που θέλουμε να χαρακτηριζόμαστε "καραβολάτρες" και τελικά να λατρεύουμε μόνο το σχήμα , το χρώμα , το όνομα !
> Αυτό το σκαρί έφυγε και κάποιοι άλλοι ήδη το εκτιμούν περισσότερο !
> Όταν πια αντιληφθούμε τι προσέφερε , πόσο εργάστηκε , πόσο κουράστηκε...τότε θα είναι στο μακρινό Δυτικό ημισφαίριο !
> 
> ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΗΡΩΑ , ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο άξιο και ατρόμητο πλήρωμά σου , τους πραγματικούς survivors !*


Καλό θα είναι να γράφετε και ποιός-στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ποια- έγραψε το παραπάνω κείμενο.

----------


## andria salamis

> Καλό θα είναι να γράφετε και ποιός-στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ποια- έγραψε το παραπάνω κείμενο.


Κάντε μια βόλτα σε ομάδες του Facebooc :Suspicion:

----------


## Takerman

> Κάντε μια βόλτα σε ομάδες του Facebooc


Γι'αυτό το έγραψα, γιατί είχα δει το πρωτότυπο στο facebook.

----------


## Orpheas

Γιατι να μην ειναι το ίδιο ατομο ;

----------


## Takerman

> Γιατι να μην ειναι το ίδιο ατομο ;


Γιατί ήταν γυναίκα....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το συμπαθητικό βαποράκι θα ταξιδεύει πλέον στα παγωμένα νερά του Καναδά με το όνομα "Northern Sea Wolf".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ όμορφο το νέο του όνομα !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές έφυγε από το μόλο της ΔΕΗ και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το συμπαθητικό βαποράκι θα ταξιδεύει πλέον στα παγωμένα νερά του Καναδά με το όνομα "Northern Sea Wolf".


Πράγματι, ωραίο όνομα. Η μετάφραση ποια είναι άραγε; Βόρειος Θαλασσολυκος ή Λύκος της βόρειας θάλασσας; το πρώτο πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα, στην ίδια θέση που μέχρι πριν λίγες ημέρες κατελάμβανε το ΙΟΝΙΣ. Όπως βλέπουμε έχουν πλέον σβηστεί τα σινιάλα της SEAJETS.

IMG_0093.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/09/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πράγματι, ωραίο όνομα. Η μετάφραση ποια είναι άραγε; Βόρειος Θαλασσολυκος ή Λύκος της βόρειας θάλασσας; το πρώτο πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται


Sea Wolf είναι είδος φώκιας αλλά εδώ νομίζω το όνομα έχει να κάνει με έναν θρύλο της περιοχής.
Βλέπεις,όλοι δεν βγάζουν ονόματα από εξπρές,σούπερ,ντούπερ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τώρα ΒΙΚΤΩΡ.... μου το χάλασες !!! Δεν λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να ισχύει και το "φώκια", αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε αλλιώς ακούγεται το "Βόρειος Θαλασσόλυκος" και αλλιώς το..... "Βόρεια Φώκια" ως όνομα πλοίου βεβαίως βεβαίως !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τώρα ΒΙΚΤΩΡ.... μου το χάλασες !!! Δεν λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να ισχύει και το "φώκια", αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε αλλιώς ακούγεται το "Βόρειος Θαλασσόλυκος" και αλλιώς το..... "Βόρεια Φώκια" ως όνομα πλοίου βεβαίως βεβαίως !!!


Κοίτα,σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους ακούγεται αλλιώς το "φώκια" από ό,τι σε εμάς.Είναι θέμα εντελώς διαφορετικής κουλτούρας :Smile New:  :Smile New: .

----------


## Ellinis

Το έψαξα και βρήκα οτι το όνομα επιλέχθηκε απο τους "ιθαγενεις" κατοίκους και συμβολίζει : "The name is inspired by a First Nations legend in which the Sea Wolf is a manifestation of the Orca. The Sea Wolf symbolizes family and loyalty and the spirit of the Sea Wolf protects those travelling their waters."

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη στο AIS μπήκε το νέο όνομα. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Παρ' ότι στο AIS του το AQUA SPIRIT  εμφανίζεται σαν NORTHERN SEA WOLF που είναι το νέο του όνομα, στο synchrolift του Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα που έχει βγει για τον τελευταίο του δεξαμενισμό στην Ελλάδα είναι ακόμη με το παλαιό του όνομα πρίμα - πρώρα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα (όσο μπορεί να φανεί) από την Κυνόσουρα.

AQUA-SPIRIT-50-06-09-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι και η μακρινή απόσταση, είναι και τα πλαινά του synchrolift που μας εμποδίζουν να διακρίνουμε καθαρά, αλλά φαίνεται πως κάποιες λαμαρινοδουλειές γίνονται στα πλαινά του πλοίου, που ίσως να αφορούν μέχρι και στην προσθήκη sponsons (???).

IMG_0261.jpg__IMG_0453.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/09/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι δείχνει το AIS του το πλοίο βγήκε από το synchrolift του Σπανόπουλου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Northern Sea Wolf (e.x.Aqua Spirit) φωτογραφημένο από φίλο πριν λίγο με το νέο του όνομα και την νέα του εταιρεία.

AQUA-SPIRIT-55-07-10-2017.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας δούμε το Northern Sea Wolf (e.x.Aqua Spirit) φωτογραφημένο από φίλο πριν λίγο με το νέο του όνομα και την νέα του εταιρεία.
> 
> AQUA-SPIRIT-55-07-10-2017.jpg


Ντοκουμέντο φίλε Παντελή!

----------


## andria salamis

> Είναι και η μακρινή απόσταση, είναι και τα πλαινά του synchrolift που μας εμποδίζουν να διακρίνουμε καθαρά, αλλά φαίνεται πως κάποιες λαμαρινοδουλειές γίνονται στα πλαινά του πλοίου, που ίσως να αφορούν μέχρι και στην προσθήκη sponsons (???).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184647__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184646
> _Σαλαμίνα - 16/09/2017_


Γιώργο και εγω που το ειδα σήμερα,πιστεύω οτι ειναι ζωνάρια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η προηγούμενη ήταν από κινητό. Ας δούμε άλλη μία πιο καθαρή που φαίνονται τα ζωνάρια που λέει ο Αδριανός.

AQUA-SPIRIT-62-10-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Phivos

Το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ φέτος το καλοκαίρι στην Ίο. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι, ενώ στην δεύτερη (τραβηγμένη από την Χώρα) βάζει πλώρη για την Σαντορίνη
IMG_6835.jpgIMG_6867.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Ο Απόπλους περίπου 10¨30,καλό ταξίδι στο όμορφο καραβάκι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες. Πρώτος σταθμός Μάλτα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο στην στάση του για ανεφοδιασμό στην Μάλτα, _πριν τρεις ημέρες_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να δούμε το πλοίο στην στάση του για ανεφοδιασμό στην Μάλτα, _πριν τρεις ημέρες_.


Tα βρήκε σκούρα λόγω καιρού κ έπιασε μετά Κάλιαρι.Πού να κροσάρει Βόρειο Ατλαντικό αυτό το καραβάκι χειμωνιάτικα! Είναι κ τα πετρέλαια.
Πιστεύω να χαμηλώσει μέχρι Πράσινο Ακρωτήριο κ να χτυπήσει απέναντι Nότιο Αμερική.

----------


## dionisos

> Tα βρήκε σκούρα λόγω καιρού κ έπιασε μετά Κάλιαρι.Πού να κροσάρει Βόρειο Ατλαντικό αυτό το καραβάκι χειμωνιάτικα! Είναι κ τα πετρέλαια.
> Πιστεύω να χαμηλώσει μέχρι Πράσινο Ακρωτήριο κ να χτυπήσει απέναντι Nότιο Αμερική.


Ηδη ο προγραματισμος του ταξειδιου λεει Τενερφη και μετα απεναντι για Παναμα για να περασει Ειρηνικο. Καλο ταξειδι σε πλοιο και πληρωμα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη έχει περάσει από το Γιβραλτάρ και έχει βγει στον Ατλαντικό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα  πιάσει Τενενερίφη κ από εκεί καιρού επιτρέποντος Αντίγκουα.Αλλιώς θα κατηφορίσει προς Κάβο Βέρντε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έκανε ανεφοδιασμό τη Μαδέρα και από κει του έδωσε για Μαϊάμι. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## dionisos

> Έκανε ανεφοδιασμό τη Μαδέρα και από κει του έδωσε για Μαϊάμι. Καλή συνέχεια.


Καποιο λαθος πρεπει να εχεις κανει. Ξαναψαξτο γιατι το πλοιο ακομη ειναι εν πλω με προορισμο την ΤΕΝΕΡΙΦΗ και αφιξη 13/11 08.00. Τωρα ειναι δυτικα του AGADIR.

----------


## proussos

*Μάλλον ακολουθεί τα χνάρια του BLUE STAR ITHAKI...
Για όποιον μπορεί να παρακολουθεί , αν εμφανιστεί στη Madeira θα έχουμε αποδείξεις !

http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-live.html*

----------


## dionisos

> *Μάλλον ακολουθεί τα χνάρια του BLUE STAR ITHAKI...
> Για όποιον μπορεί να παρακολουθεί , αν εμφανιστεί στη Madeira θα έχουμε αποδείξεις !
> 
> http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-live.html*


Καμμια σχεση η ΜΑΔΕΡΑ με την πορεια που εχει το πλοιο. Ηδη εχει κατεβει ποιο νοτια και κατευθυνεται προς ΤΕΝΕΡΙΦΗ.

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε στις 10.00 το πρωι στην ΤΕΝΕΡΙΦΗ για ανεφοδιασμο.

----------


## express adonis

επομενος σταθμος πρασινο ακρωτηρι....η μεταφορα ενος πλοιου ιδιου η μικροτερου μεγεθους απο ανατολικη μεσογειο σε βορειο αμερικη συμφερει καλυτερα να παει μονο του η να φορτωθει σε αλλο πλοιο???

----------


## express adonis

> επομενος σταθμος πρασινο ακρωτηρι....η μεταφορα ενος πλοιου ιδιου η μικροτερου μεγεθους απο ανατολικη μεσογειο σε βορειο αμερικη συμφερει καλυτερα να παει μονο του η να φορτωθει σε αλλο πλοιο???


τελικα αντιγκουα ο επομενος σταθμος...για να δουμε πως θα παει το κροσαρισμα...

----------


## threshtox

To στίγμα δείχνει το καραβάκι να  είναι ήδη Καραϊβική, να έχει περάσει Αντίγκουα και να κατευθύνεται για Παναμά...

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε στον Παναμα οπου και παραμενει στηνCOLON για ανεφοδιασμο. Καλο περασμα της Διωρυγας καικαλο ταξειδι μεχρι τον προορισμο του

----------


## dionisos

Μετα τον ανεφοδιασμο στην COLON εξηλθε στο Εξωτερικο Αγκυροβολιο του CRISTOBAL αναμενοντας την σειρα του για Διελευση της Διωρυγας. Καλη συνεχεια σε Πλοιο και Πληρωμα.

----------


## dionisos

Περασε την Διωρυγα του ΠΑΝΑΜΑ σημερα και συνεχιζει με Τελικο Προορισμο το ΒΑΝΚΟΥΒΕΡ και Αφιξη στις14/12. Καλο τραξειδι σε Πλοιο και Πληρωμα

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε στην VICTORIA πριν λιγο. Ας γινει πλεον αλλαγη του ονοματος σε NORTHERN SEA WOLF.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και την πρώτη του φωτο στην Victoria που έφτασε ....καταταλαιπωρημένο. Καλή συνέχεια.

AQUA-SPIRIT-65-15-12-2017.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το shippax θα αναβαθμιστεί στο ναυπηγείο Εsquimalt.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Aqua Spirit στο λιμανι της Συρου στις 16 Αυγουστου του 2013

_P8161575 Syros16-8-2013.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mήπως θα έπρεπε να γραφτεί το νέο του όνομα κ να πάει στα ξένα πλοία;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πρόσφατη φωτογραφία_ του πλοίου (5 Απριλίου) σε ναυπηγείο στον Καναδά (Victoria Shipyards).

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλήρως ανακαινισμένο *Northerm Sea Wolf* ( ex. Aqua Spirit) έχει αρχίσει τα νέα του δρομολόγια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## rjjjh2004

https://vancouversun.com/news/local-...s-and-expenses

----------


## Ellinis

> https://vancouversun.com/news/local-...s-and-expenses


Tο άρθρο δεν λέει οτι σταμάτησε δρομολόγια. Λέει οτι το πλοίο τελικά είχε προβλήματα που χρειάστηκαν περισσότερα χρήματα απόσα είχαν προϋπολογίσει για να τα επισκευάσουν. Ψιλοπραγματάκια δηλαδή...Έλλειψη μόνωσης πυροπροστασίας, ασύνδετα sprinklers και φθορές πέρα του επιτρεπτού στους άξονες...  :Concern:   τι ξέρουν οι κουτόφραγκοι, πάνε  να πούνε στον "_εξυπνότερο λαό του κόσμου"_ τέτοια πράγματα... απαπα  :Blue:

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Tο άρθρο δεν λέει οτι σταμάτησε δρομολόγια. Λέει οτι το πλοίο τελικά είχε προβλήματα που χρειάστηκαν περισσότερα χρήματα απόσα είχαν προϋπολογίσει για να τα επισκευάσουν. Ψιλοπραγματάκια δηλαδή...Έλλειψη μόνωσης πυροπροστασίας, ασύνδετα sprinklers και φθορές πέρα του επιτρεπτού στους άξονες...   τι ξέρουν οι κουτόφραγκοι, πάνε  να πούνε στον "_εξυπνότερο λαό του κόσμου"_ τέτοια πράγματα... απαπα


Λέει κάτι και για claims...

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι όπως τα παρουσιάζουν φαίνεται να έχουν το δίκιο τους. Είδαν τα πιστοποιητικά ότι το πλοίο πληρούσε τους κανονισμούς κλπ και μετά βρέθηκαν αντιμέτωποι με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα  :Crushed:

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Έτσι όπως τα παρουσιάζουν φαίνεται να έχουν το δίκιο τους. Είδαν τα πιστοποιητικά ότι το πλοίο πληρούσε τους κανονισμούς κλπ και μετά βρέθηκαν αντιμέτωποι με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα


Με το εν λόγω πλοίο έχω ταξιδέψει πριν λίγα χρόνια σε ενδοκυκλαδικά... Απλά συνειδητοποιώ σε τί κατάσταση είναι κάποια από τα πλοία που ταξιδεύουμε και πόσο τυχεροί είμαστε που δεν συνέβη κάτι....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κάτι δεν μου κολλάει στο άρθρο λέεει ότι συμβουλευτηκαν τρίτο μέρος και γνωματευσε ότι το πλοίο είναι αξιοπλοο (in class). Μα ο αρμόδιος είναι ο νηογνώμονας όπως έχουμε δει *εδώ*  και μέρχι σήμερα στον αρμόδιο νηογνώμονα Lloyd's register of Shippiinh το βαπόρι έχει κλάση:
Machinery notation
LMC

Descriptive notes
-

Hull notation
100A1 PASSENGER/VEHICLE FERRY, GREECE COASTAL SERVICE, RESTRICTED TO 20 MILES OFFSHORE.

Το LMC σημαιανει ότι οι κύριες και βοηθητικές μηχανές έχουν εγλατασταθέι σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες και είναι σε καλή καασταση.
Το 100 σημαινει αξιόπλοο και το Α ότι ειναι σε καλή κατάσταση , ο άσσος 1 δειχενι οτι οι άγκυρες οι καβοι και τα αλλά μέσα προσδεσης έιναι σε καλή κατάσταση. Αν έιχε τέτοιες ελλέιψεις γιατι δεν ενημερώθηκε ο νηογνω΄μονας που στο κατω κατω πρπει να γνωμοδοτησει αν έχουν αποκατασταθέει σωστά; Ειναι το ποιηματάκι που διαβάζουμε στο τέλος καθε ανακοίνωσης του Λιμενικού μετά από πρόσκρουση κ.λπ. "απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους μέχρι ελέγχου από τον νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί κι προσκόμισης του σχετικού πιστοποιητικού".

Επίσης βλέπουμε ότι έχει περιορισμό ναυσιπλοΐας στα 20 μίλια από την ακτή. Πως είδαν ότι κανει για ταξίδια στον ωκεανό όπως λέιει το αρθρο και μάλιστα σε μια από τις πιο αφιλόξενες περιοχές όπως η Βρετανική Κολούμπια.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η παρθενική άφιξη και η τελετή εγκαινίων του Άγιος Ανδρέας ΙΙ στο Διακόφτι Κυθήρων (22/1/2005).

----------

